# Iso Extractions by _oakley_



## oakley1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

So this is my guide and attempt to clear up a lot of the confusing circling around about how to make oil with isopropyl/isopropanol. Hopefully this thread will explain in detail on a proper method to process with these solvents and answer any questions that may remain.


Step 1; Material and Material Preperation.

The quality of your material is of the UTMOST importance. If you start with something thats not very good, your going to end up with something thats not very good. Personally i like to use sugar leaf/bud/bottom of the bag stuff.
The quality of your material will determine how much you should grind your material up. For this demonstration we will be using medium quality bud.

Here you can see the bud i started with, 1oz dried. 
The bud is frozen for approximately 1-2 weeks before hand, this does 2 things, accelerates the breakdown of chlorophyll, and locks what chlorophyll that remains in the plant matter in place. Since the material is of medium quality it is ground up as such, not extremely fine, but a mix of what would be good for a joint, and chunks that are just a little to large to roll...

Step 2; Iso quality's and prep.
do not, and i cannot stress this enough DO NOT use iso that is below 90% concentration, it is a waste of time and will leave you with a slimey disgusting mess. this is NOT what you want!

Quantity of iso to use is under great debate, for med-> high quality materials i like to keep the ratio around 1L of iso to 1oz of bud/sugar leaf, this assures the highest possible cannabinoid recovery.

So now you have acquired your isopropyl/isopropanol of greater than 90% concentration, personally i recommend nothing but 99% but that is not available in all areas. If you have to use anything But 99%, there will be some changes in the cooking process.

DO NOT SKIP THIS STEP.
Freeze your iso!! deep freezer is best but a kitchen freezer works just fine as well, make sure its as cold as the freezer can get it... will usually take between 3-5 days to accomplish this.
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Step 3; Processing materials and filters.

This step is open to a little bit of interpretation, but the filtering process is essential, the containers are not... but i recommend them as they are extremely cheap, durable. and effective!

I use 2L pop bottles, cut like so to create a large cup and funnel. You will also notice in the attached picture, reuseable coffee filters, these are the basic plastic ones with the mesh insert <--- very important! there is also some regular cone style coffee filters with no holes (or flavor pores as they list them on package) you just want the regular old typical coffee filter. and finally youll want something to clean up little spills, wipe your utensils/tools down with, i find good old ass wipe works best. spray a lil iso, wipe, done.


Step 4; Processing your material.

all your iso/bud should remain in freezer until the very last moment.

When your setup like so;


filter in place over the cut 2L
Take your bud, and put it in your filters.



Dump your iso over.... you will notice it practically just Falls through, this step shouldnt take more than a few seconds. lift the filter and shake it down abit to get the remaining large drops out.

Take the filter with the iso'd material, and quickly dump its contents back into the bag in which you dumped it out of. Push the material to corner of bag, and cut the corner of the bag, replace the filter overtop of the 2L, and squeeze the remaining iso out of the material into the reusable filter on top of the 2L. Time is of the essence... do this QUICKLY things warm up fast and start to strip chlorophyll faster than you would think. Personally i can do my runs, and squeeze remaining iso out of material in under a minute.


Step 5; Post filtering.

after all this work you should end up with a 2L full of cloudy iso that somewhat resembles this...

this is Excellent! But we arent done yet.
grab your other 2L's and set the cut off 2L top on top of the 2L like you did the reusable coffee filter, and place one of the regular coffee filters in place.
this filtering process can take upto an hour or more, BE PATIENT DO NOT RUSH IT!!!!!!

take your 2L with your cloudy iso, and pour it through the coffee filters you have setup. the reason for this is the iso is cloudy because of a suspension of trichomes that are in it... this can be A lot  As can be seen in the attached photos.


As you can see its quite significant what this step removes!
after completing this filtering process, you will notice the color of your iso has changed from a cloudy color, to a more consistent clear color
from->mid filter -> filterd -> 


Step 6; Cooking!

Use a pyrex/borosilicate dish.
i like to use a hot plate to heat my iso...

Try not to boil your iso when cooking as this can lead to degradation of your (boiling in itself will not cause damage, but is a clear indication of temperature, Iso will boil around 70-80c the problem is once its starts boiling you are unable to tell if your mixture is getting TOO hot) cannabinoids. There is an exception to this... if you are using anything less than 99% you will NEED to boil your mixture for a certain amount of time. The reason behind this is the other remaining % of your solvent, is actually water... since iso cooks down in a short period of time, you will be left with a pool of water in your oil, this will most definitely not be pleasant, by achieving boiling for a short time, say 5-10min you are aiding in the evaporation of this excess water content.

Cooking is an Art form.. im sorry to say but up until this point there is science in how i make my oil. at this point... its quite simply experience... over cooking your oil will destroy the consistency and very much change the high. Properly cooked iso based oil, should be gel like... eg when i grab a dab of oil, it will pull a tail, then pull the tail back up under its own viscosity.

May this guide be of use to you all and serve you all well... for those of you who would like to dispute my methods well...







argue with that.
-this document is fiction and any attempts to reproduce its contents may or may not be illegal and i will and shall not be held accountable for what you do with it


----------



## kindnugz (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you pour the iso over the bud in the coffee filters multiple times? How do you know you have pulled the maximum trichomes off the bud?

Also, can I pre-boil my iso to remove the water before infuding it with thc? I have 90% pure from the pharmacy.

Thx!!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2011)

kindnugz said:


> Do you pour the iso over the bud in the coffee filters multiple times? How do you know you have pulled the maximum trichomes off the bud?
> 
> Also, can I pre-boil my iso to remove the water before infuding it with thc? I have 90% pure from the pharmacy.
> 
> Thx!!


Isopropanol forms an azeotrope (constant-boiling mixture) with water. That azeotrope is 91% 2-propanol and 9% water. Distillation at standard pressure will not improve that ratio. It also explains why 91% is a typical article of commerce. cn


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2011)

Excellent post.. As you know from my PM today I do the exact same thing.. However I do not use that much ISO usually just fill above the med.
I shake mine for 10-20 secs. You pour ISO over a filter which has the pot in it then use the ziploc like I did. You use a heat plate and burn off the iso I was using air/fan blow dryer. 

I plan on trying your method ASAP but have a ?

does using a full liter to an oz really do more for you then when you used just above the rim of the weed like in a mason jar? From what I read you do not shake whatsoever? it seems amazing your able to pull that much trics just by doing what you did. 

Also the jar of oil looks like liquid?


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

kindnugz said:


> Do you pour the iso over the bud in the coffee filters multiple times? How do you know you have pulled the maximum trichomes off the bud?
> 
> Also, can I pre-boil my iso to remove the water before infuding it with thc? I have 90% pure from the pharmacy.
> 
> Thx!!



only pour the iso over once. that is all that is needed. 

if you follow my ratio of solvent to material, you will maximize your yields.

pre boiling your iso is counter productive you will boil off the very solvent you wish to use.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

gioua said:


> Excellent post.. As you know from my PM today I do the exact same thing.. However I do not use that much ISO usually just fill above the med.
> I shake mine for 10-20 secs. You pour ISO over a filter which has the pot in it then use the ziploc like I did. You use a heat plate and burn off the iso I was using air/fan blow dryer.
> 
> I plan on trying your method ASAP but have a ?
> ...



lol the pictures are in front of you  yes i really do pull that many trichs off my material doing it in this method. And no there is zero shaking in this method, shaking will only lead to increasing your temperatures faster and stripping chlorophyll, both of these are counter productive.
the jar of oil "looks" like liquid to you because it doesnt contain impurities.... impurities are what gives oil its "solid" color... like i said, following this guide and learning to cook proper, you can make a gel that is 100% transluscent, eg.. spread flat you could read through it with ease.


----------



## fisch28 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome, I will be giving this method a shot next week. I've only been through 2 batches of ISO which has come out about as expected given my experience. Everything you said here seems to make perfect sense, hopefully I can get some oil like yours!


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

just for everyone, dont ever get discouraged by poor results / compare to mine...
ive been cooking oil with iso for a little over 12 years now... i messed up ALOT over that time 
tried more ways than most of you can imagine lol


----------



## gioua (Nov 22, 2011)

Okie dokie Oakley.. I am trying this first thing in the am..
I have plenty of material however you choose the strain you think will do the best in this method I have
Orange Crush
Hindu Skunk
Bubba Kush
3 unknowns.. seems to be a purple of some sorts..
I will post and add pics once it's done.. lemme know what strain you think would be best?


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

sativas/sativa dominats will yield a more yellowish amber gel
while indica and indica dominants will yield a reddish gel

go for a sativa if you wanna fly high
go for an indica if you wanna fade into the couch haha


----------



## DJapeshit (Nov 23, 2011)

That oil looks delicious. The stuff I make doesnt even look smoke able compared to that. Im gonna have to try it your way.....usually i water cure my buds and trim before hand. Should i skip this step due to the freezing?


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 23, 2011)

DJapeshit said:


> That oil looks delicious. The stuff I make doesnt even look smoke able compared to that. Im gonna have to try it your way.....usually i water cure my buds and trim before hand. Should i skip this step due to the freezing?



cured dry material only, do not use fresh/wet


----------



## DJapeshit (Nov 23, 2011)

its cured. Just not jar cured. I save that for me buds. For my hash i water cure cause it only takes a week and pretty much strips the weed in a sence of everything but the thc. It looks like poo and doesn't smell at all. But next to no chlorophyll and other contaminants. There's a lot of thigs i can start doing like freezing buds and ISO, and getting higher grade. Ill hae to try it soon. My Budd has been bringing trash bags full of lower end nugs buy for me to hash out. Do you mess with butane at all??


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah i can make quality bho as well, see attached pic....
like i said, your material determines your final quality.... would you take a joints worth of that stuff roll it up and smoke it as is?
im not saying you cant make oil from it... but you probably wont get that translucent gel i speak of... lower end nugs work great... i use em all the time, even good quality trim can produce amazing oil
the pic of bud attached is what ive been cooking with lately. nothing special... but obviously not "brick weed"


----------



## gioua (Nov 23, 2011)

So I spent the day pretty much smoking the hash I have and debating all day to try this method.. I was not able to get motivated to do much today. Damn Bubba Kush is making me sleepy


----------



## DJapeshit (Nov 23, 2011)

I would smoke a j of that stuff, and have cause the thc is untouched seeing as its not water soluble. The point of water curing is to get super clean buds. Not unsmokable. Id try it sometime if you haven't. Its just one week!


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 8, 2011)

DJapeshit said:


> That oil looks delicious. The stuff I make doesnt even look smoke able compared to that. Im gonna have to try it your way.....usually i water cure my buds and trim before hand. Should i skip this step due to the freezing?



so did you ever try this method out?


----------



## gioua (Dec 9, 2011)

I know you did not ask me... but.. I did try it with about 1/8th and about 2 -3 iso tho I saw and noticed little difference in shaking for a few secs and this method I did not follow the dirs 100% I used a mason jar less bud less ISO.

I am going to try your method next.. but as of right now I am happy with the dry keif way I am making my edibles and well what works.. stick with it huh


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 9, 2011)

gioua said:


> I know you did not ask me... but.. I did try it with about 1/8th and about 2 -3 iso tho I saw and noticed little difference in shaking for a few secs and this method I did not follow the dirs 100% I used a mason jar less bud less ISO.
> 
> I am going to try your method next.. but as of right now I am happy with the dry keif way I am making my edibles and well what works.. stick with it huh



oh hey sorry! yeah mason jar will kill the results pretty quick unless you freeze them as well, glass is an insulater and being at room temp would QUICKLY raise the temp of your iso
its also going to be really difficult to see results only from an 1/8th.... ive processed a garbage bag of material using this method lol


----------



## CdnBud (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Oakley...great info. I have a few questions. What is the ratio of iso to weed?... Where can I find 90+% of iso in Canada


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 10, 2011)

CdnBud said:


> Hey Oakley...great info. I have a few questions. What is the ratio of iso to weed?... Where can I find 90+% of iso in Canada


 
hey great questions! 

walmart sells it, buckerfields sells it, most hydro stores sell it, even costo sells it!
costco was my most recent discovery, i was amazed to find they will sell 4L of 99% iso, for only 16$ compared to 25-30 most other places

ratio of iso to weed

well as stated in the guide i like to use about 1L of iso for an ounce of good bud as this assures maximum yield.

this method also works for processing Large amounts of trim/leaf... but the ratio severely drops off with such materials, eg... id use 4L to process a quarter garbage bag of leaf..... im about 60 days off from harvest and this round will be turning all my trim/leaf into oil instead of hash. when that happens i will provide a better guide on how to do it for those materials!


----------



## CdnBud (Dec 10, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> hey great questions!
> 
> walmart sells it, buckerfields sells it, most hydro stores sell it, even costo sells it!
> costco was my most recent discovery, i was amazed to find they will sell 4L of 99% iso, for only 16$ compared to 25-30 most other places
> ...


 Thanks...out of that 1L, after cooking, how much oil do you end up with?


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 10, 2011)

CdnBud said:


> Thanks...out of that 1L, after cooking, how much oil do you end up with?


 
using 1oz of bud... can vary anywhere from 1g to 7g... same type of results as bho.. i did a side by side comparison of bho vs iso and got identical weight in return

its very much strain dependant! how potent the strain is, how many trichs, weather its dark or light green (chlorophyll content) many determining factors


----------



## snowmanexpress (Dec 12, 2011)

Why would one choose ISO or BHO as their way to extract? 

With ISO, I'm such a newb, with really no experience in extracts, I ALWAYS mess up and get green cloro. I always say, a little longer, a little longer, shake shake. I even put small airgun zinc BB's in my container to help the mix, ummm agitate. But my shit always ends up green cause I want too much out of ISO when I use that method.

I did BHO, came out okay I guess. Then after I ran out of butane, I ran ISO again after it cooled, thru the rest of the mix again. Acording to your write up, I bet I shouldve ISO'd when it was freezing ice cold from the Butane! But I was scared to due to, a possible chemical reaction. Does that make sense?


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 12, 2011)

snowmanexpress said:


> Why would one choose ISO or BHO as their way to extract?
> 
> With ISO, I'm such a newb, with really no experience in extracts, I ALWAYS mess up and get green cloro. I always say, a little longer, a little longer, shake shake. I even put small airgun zinc BB's in my container to help the mix, ummm agitate. But my shit always ends up green cause I want too much out of ISO when I use that method.
> 
> I did BHO, came out okay I guess. Then after I ran out of butane, I ran ISO again after it cooled, thru the rest of the mix again. Acording to your write up, I bet I shouldve ISO'd when it was freezing ice cold from the Butane! But I was scared to due to, a possible chemical reaction. Does that make sense?



so um... thats a good way to cause Alot of damage and harm to your body. First off.... if you want oil like at the end of the guide.. FOLLOW THE GUIDE
2nd... DONT USE FREAKIN BB's! zinc, aka the galvanized material that covers the bb's.... IS SOLVENT SOLUBLE! hows smoking zinc working out for you?
3rd... dont try to rerun a material with a 2nd solvent... your creating alot of impurities and beyond that... your not recovering more cannabinoids, just more chloroplylll.... btw.. that chlorophyll stuff... is green.

so yes. according to my writeup you should most deffinatly not do Anything you have stated, dont use butane AND iso, pick ONE.... with iso... dont shake.. follow the guide.... ive doing this for close to 15 years... have a pretttttty good idea of what im talking about with this stuff.... Read the guide... follow it word for word.. You wont be sorry that you did.


----------



## snowmanexpress (Dec 12, 2011)

Blablahblahblah.


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 12, 2011)

snowmanexpress said:


> The solubility of zinc depends on temperature and pH of the water in question. When the pH is fairly neutral, zinc in water is insoluble. Ph of iso is 7 as an alcohol, like water.....Guess youre trying to scare me I think.


i dont know where you get your facts, but you're funny. Enjoy the zinc


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 14, 2011)

snowmanexpress said:


> You DO understand Im talking about metallic zinc, and not a powder zinc right? Not zinc cloride or zinc acetate. Metal friggin zinc bro wow. Not the diet supplement powder zinc at GNC either.
> 
> I'll show you.
> 
> ...




haha, your a funny kid, too bad you dont understand what a solvent is, a polar compound, and what a non polar solvent is, Enjoy your zinc you fucking idiot.
maybe one day youll actually understand the difference between isopropanol alcohol, and water... until then.. get the fuck out of my thread.

oh and just to prove your an idiot...

pH is the property of a solution. So isopropanol -- a compound -- doesn't have a pH per say.
However, a solution of isopropanol does have a pH. The hydroxyl hydrogen can dissociate from the alcohol (with a pKa around ~15-20). 
So if you have pure isopropanol, your pH should be around ~17, while if you have a isopropanol and water (50/50% vol) you should have a pH around 7 (this will depend on a lot of factors).

Do everyone a favor before posting your asinine THEORYS.... pick up a chemistry textbook, AND READ.


----------



## snowmanexpress (Dec 15, 2011)

blahblahblahblah.


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 15, 2011)

snowmanexpress said:


> Hey, how can you prove anything with SHOULD BE and PER SAY. You are unintelligent and misleading and absolutely wrong. I'd piss on your grave and have it leak into the well known cavern's of oxygen between your eyes and ears. Fuck you. Bitch.


im not arguing with someone who cant even operate google.


----------



## bigbo420 (Dec 15, 2011)

OAKLEY you saved the day over here buddy!! Lol. I got a two uestions for ya.

1. What exactly are u pulling away from ur "cloudy iso mix" when filtering with disposable coffee filters?

2. When ur technique is perfected, and I have results similar to yours; would I be able to make an attempt at an altered way to make Thai Sticks?

And I forgot to thank you for this very informative guide!!

Oh! I forgot, will freezing 90% iso separate the water from the alcohol? Nd if not in a typical freezer is there another way I can separate the water without doing something to lower quality/potency.


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 15, 2011)

bigbo420 said:


> OAKLEY you saved the day over here buddy!! Lol. I got a two uestions for ya.
> 
> 1. What exactly are u pulling away from ur "cloudy iso mix" when filtering with disposable coffee filters?
> 
> ...


i will answers this to the best of my abilities;

question 1; when using a reusable coffee filter (which is required for the contact time) with the cold and the micron size of the mesh on the filter, it breaks off trichomes which are then carried with the solvent, by using the traditional coffee filter you can see all the trichomes that have been removed from the suspension, which made the iso "cloudy"

question 2; beats the hell outta me  i know nothing of thai sticks other than the name... they were a phenomenon Much before my time !


Freezing will not seperate the water from alcohol, eg... ever tried to freeze a bottle of hard liquor? doesnt work very well does it




and thats only 40% alcohol.


----------



## bigbo420 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks man! Do u recommend allowing these filters to dry nd to use the tricromes for smoking/edibles? I was goin to dip buds in the oil allow to dry thoroughly and then cure for about a month. Im thinking ur end product's consistency would b too gel like for this, correct me if im wrong. Thanks again.


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 15, 2011)

i definitely do not recommend smoking those trichomes from the coffee filter, they have 0 value after the solvents touched them.
hehe, i admire your aspirations however... to make a vat of oil large enough to "dip" buds in... your gonna need ALOT of oil, baby jar full... talking a couple ounces... at that point all you have to do is heat the jar and dip would work just fine. to make that much oil tho, your going to need......probably close to a kitchen grocery bag stuffed full of popcorn buds/trim, talking a pound of quality material at least!


----------



## bigbo420 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, awesome. And I understand the large amounts of cannabis necessary, my entire next harvest will b dedicated to this project. And besides the first bowl will make the entire process worth it to me.  maybeill have a try at some who and do a double dip.


----------



## bigbo420 (Dec 15, 2011)

BHO* not who lol


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 15, 2011)

well im looking forward to seeing how it works out for you! keep in mind this guide was designed to process around quarter pound max... theres some modifications to the technique when using lower quality material/alot more of it

ill be posting a guide on that in a couple months when my current grow comes down!(links in sig!)


----------



## bigbo420 (Dec 15, 2011)

I will def keep u posted, on how everything goes. Nd im checkin ur grow out now


----------



## growinman (Dec 16, 2011)

Excellent guide _*oakley*_!! +rep4u

peace
gman


----------



## bigbo420 (Dec 16, 2011)

Could I use everclear to do the extraction?


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 17, 2011)

bigbo420 said:


> Could I use everclear to do the extraction?


no reason it Wont work..... but its not something i recommend
altho i did read once that ethyl alcohols would produce the highest quality extractions...
if you can get 195+ proof everclear/moonshine... give it a go and tell me how it turns out?


----------



## Stark Raving (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Oakley, thanks for the guide!

How do you feel about using a rice cooker instead of a hotplate. I've been maing oil in one (my method isn't as good as yours though) and it seems to work really well. On the "warm" setting it gets to a tiny bit over 90. The ISO boils, but is that a low enough temp to keep from degrading THC?

Thanks again. Looking forward to trying your method.


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 22, 2011)

Stark Raving said:


> Hey Oakley, thanks for the guide!
> 
> How do you feel about using a rice cooker instead of a hotplate. I've been maing oil in one (my method isn't as good as yours though) and it seems to work really well. On the "warm" setting it gets to a tiny bit over 90. The ISO boils, but is that a low enough temp to keep from degrading THC?
> 
> Thanks again. Looking forward to trying your method.


its a lil warm but if your confident of the temperature then it should be alright


----------



## washedmothafuka (Dec 22, 2011)

Solid tutorial my man! I have been trying to put one of these together myself for a different forum since there has been A LOT of poorly made stuff over there.

My question is....I process my final product a little differently. I let it air dry by a fan, which creates a somewhat white crust (I think it's h20 still trapped or something) because when I pop it in the oven to decarb for 15 minutes at 220 it disappears. 

Do you have to heat it to get the oil you get? Usually my finished product comes out to look something like this. (I know I can get it purer, but this is not bad) I just want to get that consistency you have so I can dab it. I have been doing a lot more bho runs recently since I can dab that much easier.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 6, 2012)

washedmothafuka said:


> Solid tutorial my man! I have been trying to put one of these together myself for a different forum since there has been A LOT of poorly made stuff over there.
> 
> My question is....I process my final product a little differently. I let it air dry by a fan, which creates a somewhat white crust (I think it's h20 still trapped or something) because when I pop it in the oven to decarb for 15 minutes at 220 it disappears.
> 
> Do you have to heat it to get the oil you get? Usually my finished product comes out to look something like this. (I know I can get it purer, but this is not bad) I just want to get that consistency you have so I can dab it. I have been doing a lot more bho runs recently since I can dab that much easier.


ive found air drying to be a complete and total waste of time. by the time it actually airs off properly so much other shit has come to rest in the pan that its become dirty, also air drying does not give you that gel like texture i refer to..

try cooking it on a hotplate like i said


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

bump 4 sticky


----------



## washedmothafuka (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll have to give the heat purge a try...but first...I need to grow some product.


----------



## 3eyes (Jan 18, 2012)

I've already made my oil but i'll pop back and try your method on the next run and see how it go's


----------



## milehighman22 (Jan 18, 2012)

im gonna try this next week ill post a pic of my finished experiment....


----------



## WattSaver (Jan 19, 2012)

First let me say great post, been a bho fan and maker but have always wanted to lean about iso, and I will give this a try.

I do have a couple of mechanic's questions.
In the tutorial, you have 3 photos of the filtered oil in the coffee filter. I assume the 3rd photo is the filter after the oil has been removed??
So how do you pull the oil out of the filter to get it into the cooking pan???
I hope I'm not missing something real basic here.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 19, 2012)

WattSaver said:


> First let me say great post, been a bho fan and maker but have always wanted to lean about iso, and I will give this a try.
> 
> I do have a couple of mechanic's questions.
> In the tutorial, you have 3 photos of the filtered oil in the coffee filter. I assume the 3rd photo is the filter after the oil has been removed??
> ...


yup your missing something extremely basic, your oil is in the isopropanol... whats in the coffee filter is plant material (trichomes inparticular)
the coffee filter is the last step before you would put your isopropanol solution into a pyrex dish and then cooked off...
once all the isopropanol is evaporated your oils left in the pan


----------



## WattSaver (Jan 20, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> yup your missing something extremely basic, your oil is in the isopropanol... whats in the coffee filter is plant material (trichomes inparticular)
> the coffee filter is the last step before you would put your isopropanol solution into a pyrex dish and then cooked off...
> once all the isopropanol is evaporated your oils left in the pan


Thank you much for clearing this up


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 20, 2012)

WattSaver said:


> Thank you much for clearing this up


no problem! happy cooking and be safe!
extracts should be enjoyed by all!


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 22, 2012)

hey oakley, do you have any experience with this stuff? i'm thinking of getting some next time the budget allows.

http://organicalcohol.com/organicalcohol/certified-organic-neutral-grape-alcohol/


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 22, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> hey oakley, do you have any experience with this stuff? i'm thinking of getting some next time the budget allows.
> 
> http://organicalcohol.com/organicalcohol/certified-organic-neutral-grape-alcohol/


nice to see you made your way over mellokitty! i personally have no expeirience with that no... form the looks of it looks like a fantastic product to use... keep in mind that my method doesnt include a recover for the solvent, its cook to waste...

altho ive never used an ethyl based alcohol to make oil with, ive read that its by far hands down the best solvent to use because of its chemical structure.. altho i have no way to Verify that info!

if you do, follow my guide closely!... it also helps to do it outside when its like -10... nothing ever warms up that way!

you wont be sorry


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 22, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> nice to see you made your way over mellokitty! i personally have no expeirience with that no... form the looks of it looks like a fantastic product to use... keep in mind that my method doesnt include a recover for the solvent, its cook to waste...
> 
> altho ive never used an ethyl based alcohol to make oil with, ive read that its by far hands down the best solvent to use because of its chemical structure.. altho i have no way to Verify that info!
> 
> ...


yeah, it's a bit $$$ for a cook to waste method, but i'm super-curious what the end product would be like.

i'm still working on mr kitty to let me make some errrrrl.... he's had bho-tard friends in the past so he won't even let me use an iso recovery method, even if i do it outside. *pouts*


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 22, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> yeah, it's a bit $$$ for a cook to waste method, but i'm super-curious what the end product would be like.
> 
> i'm still working on mr kitty to let me make some errrrrl.... he's had bho-tard friends in the past so he won't even let me use an iso recovery method, even if i do it outside. *pouts*



well with a gallon of iso going for about 25-30$ in canada.... combine that with some activated carbon to purify the iso that bit more and i think youll be further ahead! and doing iso recovery eg, isomeriztion... isnt worth the hassle in my opinion!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 23, 2012)

10 characters...


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 23, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> bump 4 sticky


huh? what does that mean? did you want me to ask admin or something?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.

How would you recommend running iso through kief to obtain the same oil you got there? If it can be done?


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> huh? what does that mean? did you want me to ask admin or something?


meh, should be a sticky.. unless youve seen a more complete iso guide around on this site!


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> How would you recommend running iso through kief to obtain the same oil you got there? If it can be done?


ive always wanted to try... id be more inclined to try with just crystal vs keif tho! would give a killer product


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> 10 characters...



and yet more proof of how bad canadians are ripped off!! 27.95 /4L here, not even breakin 12$ there!


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 23, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> well with a gallon of iso going for about 25-30$ in canada.... combine that with some activated carbon to purify the iso that bit more and i think youll be further ahead! and doing iso recovery eg, isomeriztion... isnt worth the hassle in my opinion!


it's quite easily done with an inverted pot lid and a piece of cotton twine. (you lose maybe 10% from opening and closing but it's better than total waste.) 

price-wise, ferrr shrrrr, i get iso @ wholesale price and there's always a bag of activated carbon around the grow so it'd be _cheaper_, but i'd be quite willing to pay 4x for the solvent if it's worth it.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 23, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> and yet more proof of how bad canadians are ripped off!! 27.95 /4L here, not even breakin 12$ there!


not to mention, in the greater vancouver area it's getting harder and harder to find at retailers because the local bums keep getting hospitalised from watering it down and drinking it.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

your in van kitty?
vancouver island here!

also the best systems ive seen for isomerization, are converted pressure cookers... cook 90% of the way down in pressure cooker and finish in a regular fashion

recently tho, i found 2L bundles of 99% iso at costco for only 8$!


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 23, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> your in van kitty?
> vancouver island here!


from van..... further into farm country now.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> from van..... further into farm country now.


gotta ask are you a license holder?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 23, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> gotta ask are you a license holder?


if i wasn't, neither i nor my show would be anywhere near this site....


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> if i wasn't, neither i nor my show would be anywhere near this site....


haha kinda what i figured, i had same opinion wouldnt touch a site like this unless i had paperwork 

if your still in bc... we would be close enough to trade cuttings/bud/extracts


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 23, 2012)

hey matt - quit being so damn coy. i know you've used the grape alcohol before......


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 23, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> hey matt - quit being so damn coy. i know you've used the grape alcohol before......


that alchemical solutions is the cleanest ive even found. kinda pricey... but ya know you get what you pay for. grain over grape imo for cleanest taste.


----------



## IIReignManII (Jan 24, 2012)

How long does the evaporation process take?


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 24, 2012)

IIReignManII said:


> How long does the evaporation process take?


depends on the heat, and the amount of solvent... 1L of iso can be cooked off in ~45min?


----------



## IIReignManII (Jan 25, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> depends on the heat, and the amount of solvent... 1L of iso can be cooked off in ~45min?


What consistency/appearance of hash would you expect to yield if you used say two ounces of compressed reggie? Where I live it's just too expensive to make hash from good weed when you have to pay $60-70 an 8th for it...I just want some sort of concentrate to toke on for once in my life, lol. The weed itself gives me a decent enough stone, so I figure the concentrate wouldn't be too horrible.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 25, 2012)

IIReignManII said:


> What consistency/appearance of hash would you expect to yield if you used say two ounces of compressed reggie? Where I live it's just too expensive to make hash from good weed when you have to pay $60-70 an 8th for it...I just want some sort of concentrate to toke on for once in my life, lol. The weed itself gives me a decent enough stone, so I figure the concentrate wouldn't be too horrible.


...... this doesnt make hash. it makes honey oil...

not saying it wont work... just fullly read over the first post, all the answers are there 
and also take a look at the bud i used in the process.... thats what i would consider mid/low grade bud


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 25, 2012)

washedmothafuka said:


> Solid tutorial my man! I have been trying to put one of these together myself for a different forum since there has been A LOT of poorly made stuff over there.
> 
> My question is....I process my final product a little differently. I let it air dry by a fan, which creates a somewhat white crust (I think it's h20 still trapped or something) because when I pop it in the oven to decarb for 15 minutes at 220 it disappears.
> 
> Do you have to heat it to get the oil you get? Usually my finished product comes out to look something like this. (I know I can get it purer, but this is not bad) I just want to get that consistency you have so I can dab it. I have been doing a lot more bho runs recently since I can dab that much easier.



I'm pretty sure you cooked it all the way down....there is no more alcohol. To dab I would heat up my dabber and it will melt the hash around it.


----------



## IIReignManII (Jan 25, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> ...... this doesnt make hash. it makes honey oil...
> 
> not saying it wont work... just fullly read over the first post, all the answers are there
> and also take a look at the bud i used in the process.... thats what i would consider mid/low grade bud



I wish we shared the same standards, hehehe. That weed in your picture looks better than the 20-25/g nug I can find here.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 25, 2012)

IIReignManII said:


> I wish we shared the same standards, hehehe. That weed in your picture looks better than the 20-25/g nug I can find here.


when in doubt, grow your own!


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Jan 25, 2012)

nice stuff man lol


----------



## washedmothafuka (Jan 26, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I'm pretty sure you cooked it all the way down....there is no more alcohol. To dab I would heat up my dabber and it will melt the hash around it.


Didn't cook it at all. Let it dry by a fan, then decarbed at 220 for 15 minutes. But yeah in order to get it dabable I would of needed to heat it up in a pile or while it was evaporating. But that stuff is longgg gone


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

why did you decarb it?


----------



## washedmothafuka (Jan 26, 2012)

Because I made a large batch and was going to make some edibles. I've heard it makes THCA into THC so the edibles are more potent. But I could be wrong.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

washedmothafuka said:


> Because I made a large batch and was going to make some edibles. I've heard it makes THCA into THC so the edibles are more potent. But I could be wrong.


Yeah you should decarb it before cooking. I thought you decarbed it to smoke it, lol


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

pics of some of my recent work...
different lighting to show the color/depth/clarity/texture


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2012)

Would a 25 micron screen work as my filter?


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Would a 25 micron screen work as my filter?


yes? wouldnt recommend it for this reason tho...

trichome heads are on avg 74 micron? or larger... 
which will prevent the trichomes being stripped along with the plant and will clog your filter, eg it wont break off the trichs and pull through filter and leave in suspension... this is why i recommend the disposable reusable coffee filter... the ones i bought were 2$? at the grocery store!

one of the reasons i Really like my method is all the materials can be sourced Very quickly, very easily, and Very cheap

under 10$ you have all the supplies ive listed in tutorial

so personally i wouldnt use a 25 micron screen as my main filter, seems a little too fine to me... now a 250 micron screen, thats pretty much IDEAL
the idea behind it is the solvent pretty much falls through resistance free, its similar to what people what consider "quick wash" without ever actually submersing your material.

hope that clears it up for you!


happy to answer any other questions you might have!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2012)

I was trying to figure out which one of my bubble bags would work best as a screen in lieu of the coffee filter. 

I have bags, but no money to buy a coffee filter. lol.

So out of a 5 bag set, you think I should still use the 220?


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I was trying to figure out which one of my bubble bags would work best as a screen in lieu of the coffee filter.
> 
> I have bags, but no money to buy a coffee filter. lol.
> 
> So out of a 5 bag set, you think I should still use the 220?


deffinatly as you still need to do your post filtering with a regular coffee filter (dont skip that part)


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 28, 2012)

2 sheets of paper towel might work in place of a coffee filter in a pinch? .... at least for coffee it does....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2012)

I think the paper towels would deteriorate to quickly. 

Oakley, back to the final strain/rinse through the paper coffee filter.

That was the filter I was thinking replacing with the 25 micron bag.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I think the paper towels would deteriorate to quickly.
> 
> Oakley, back to the final strain/rinse through the paper coffee filter.
> 
> That was the filter I was thinking replacing with the 25 micron bag.


paper towels wont deteriorate that quickly... but they have clay in them! bye bye clarity
theres particulates smaller than 25 micron, it would filter alot, but not alll


lol my suggestion for a free coffee filter, goto a hardware store where they serve free coffee, stacks of filters etc sitting there so ppl can change out the coffee machine, just grab a couple lol


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 28, 2012)

...  clay? ..... 


..... maybe that's why the coffee turned out so good that day...


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 28, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> ...  clay? .....
> 
> 
> ..... maybe that's why the coffee turned out so good that day...


haha yup, its why you dont use papertowel to clean windows (leaves streaks)


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> paper towels wont deteriorate that quickly... but they have clay in them! bye bye clarity
> theres particulates smaller than 25 micron, it would filter alot, but not alll
> 
> 
> lol my suggestion for a free coffee filter, goto a hardware store where they serve free coffee, stacks of filters etc sitting there so ppl can change out the coffee machine, just grab a couple lol


One last question, I have a drying/pressing screen that is like 10 micron. Its not that i dont want to use the paper coffee filter. (which is what i will end up doing) I was just wondering if there is an alternative that would work the same


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> haha yup, its why you dont use papertowel to clean windows (leaves streaks)


newspaper works great for windows


----------



## jonblaze420 (Feb 1, 2012)

Oakley you ever let the ISO dry in front of a fan instead of cooking it?


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

jonblaze420 said:


> Oakley you ever let the ISO dry in front of a fan instead of cooking it?


nope and ill tell yah why, Dust.

i dont care what you do, i dont care what you try, when you leave a dish that size in the open for that long, it gets a SHIT load of contaminates in it.. ESPECIALLY when you have forced airflow over it, all it does is suck all the free floating particles in the air towards your dish, and then blows it right through the vapor thats evaporating which condenses and drops back down, and when it gets towards the end when its sticky, gonna get Alot worse


----------



## jonblaze420 (Feb 1, 2012)

I leave mine out on the table all day too and I'm allergic to dust and don't have any problems with it. 

Heh. I feel easier with that then cooking alcohol on a stove, but I'm probably just a pussy.


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

jonblaze420 said:


> I leave mine out on the table all day too and I'm allergic to dust and don't have any problems with it.
> 
> Heh. I feel easier with that then cooking alcohol on a stove, but I'm probably just a pussy.


aside from having high flow hepa filters all throughout your house, what i said is Highly applicable, theres dust floating in Everyones house  lol you could be a germaphobe neatfreak and still have dust in the air in your home, if you live in your house, theres dust in your house


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

Over a 24-hour period, you lose almost a million skin cells

where do you think the dust comes from ​


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Over a 24-hour period, you lose almost a million skin cells
> 
> where do you think the dust comes from ​



PRECISELY why i say, if you live in your house, theres dust there


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> PRECISELY why i say, if you live in your house, theres dust there


I was agreeing with you...


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I was agreeing with you...


lmfao, and i was agreeing with your explanation as to why!
haha sorry never ment it to come off like i was arguing with yah lol


----------



## Twistedup (Feb 1, 2012)

I just wanted to post a pic of some qwiso i made using this method, i used kiefy shake on the bottom of my jars, i did this to see if it would work and to try to get something too get me through til friday (this being wensday). I am super happy with this, it was super easy and the end result taste better than the bho i usually buy. Thx for this thread, youve made a monster here!   Also i didnt have a dish to put it in so i used an old kief container, the flakes u see are kief from the container.


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

Twistedup said:


> I just wanted to post a pic of some qwiso i made using this method, i used kiefy shake on the bottom of my jars, i did this to see if it would work and to try to get something too get me through til friday (this being wensday). I am super happy with this, it was super easy and the end result taste better than the bho i usually buy. Thx for this thread, youve made a monster here!  View attachment 2033919View attachment 2033920View attachment 2033921 Also i didnt have a dish to put it in so i used an old kief container, the flakes u see are kief from the container.


!!! thanks for posting this  glad to see someone fully read the guide and tried it out like said... your results speak for itself, same kind of results i get!
the better you get at cooking, the better flavors you can get from it, keep at it man, AWESOME start


----------



## washedmothafuka (Feb 2, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> haha yup, its why you dont use papertowel to clean windows (leaves streaks)


What?!?! Really??? That's all I ever used to clean windows...lol I was just told to always clean them when the sun wasn't shining directly on them.



oakley1984 said:


> nope and ill tell yah why, Dust.
> 
> i dont care what you do, i dont care what you try, when you leave a dish that size in the open for that long, it gets a SHIT load of contaminates in it.. ESPECIALLY when you have forced airflow over it, all it does is suck all the free floating particles in the air towards your dish, and then blows it right through the vapor thats evaporating which condenses and drops back down, and when it gets towards the end when its sticky, gonna get Alot worse


I use a fan, and some fabric I bought at the store which is probably 10 or 15 threads per inch. So I just lay that over it and I'm dust free....i think.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 3, 2012)

so. i think i overcooked it, and it's more of a cherrywood colour as opposed to cherry, but it's still the clearest errrrrrl i've ever done -- thanks oakley!!


----------



## washedmothafuka (Feb 4, 2012)

Oakley I was reading back...and it seems you seem to think there is a preference on micron size for making qwiso? Isn't this false due to the fact that the cannabinoids are literally dissolved into the alcohol. There for leaving behind the trichome...husk if you will. So gland size/micron size really doesn't matter. RIght?


----------



## summitoker (Feb 6, 2012)

I have quite a bit of material to process and am curious if the same alcohol can be used to wash several batches of herb? I dont want to end up insane amounts of alcohol to evap. Kind of like dissolving salt into water, there is a point where the water
cant hold anymore and the salt just sinks..... Can you tell when the alcohol reaches that point?


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 6, 2012)

imd doing a guide on that soon summit. i have a copy paper box full of trim/buds to process, i will show the world how its done


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 7, 2012)

washedmothafuka said:


> Oakley I was reading back...and it seems you seem to think there is a preference on micron size for making qwiso? Isn't this false due to the fact that the cannabinoids are literally dissolved into the alcohol. There for leaving behind the trichome...husk if you will. So gland size/micron size really doesn't matter. RIght?


the screen acts as a filter, cleaning debris from the dissolved cannabinoid solution.


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 7, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> the screen acts as a filter, cleaning debris from the dissolved cannabinoid solution.


very much so, its an excellent system at removing plant debris while allowing extended contact with trichomes for total dissolution


----------



## washedmothafuka (Feb 7, 2012)

Wait...what? Doesn't a coffee filter do that?


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 8, 2012)

washedmothafuka said:


> Wait...what? Doesn't a coffee filter do that?


the point behind the reusable coffee filter is the mesh size allows trichomes to pass through while minimizing if not fully eliminating green plant matter thats carried through as well, as a result of this contact time with the plant matter is reduced, and contact time with the trichomes is extended, then the regular coffee filter is used to remove the trichomes themselves.


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 12, 2012)

some more recent work. purple white lightning oil


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 12, 2012)

wow... that's a nice blob of oil. Too bad I stoped smoking Oil concentrates.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 13, 2012)

why? ................



bigcarty24 said:


> wow... that's a nice blob of oil. Too bad I stoped smoking Oil concentrates.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 13, 2012)

because there dangerous to make... and there realy not that good for you. Ice and Water is way cleaner imo. Mabey i would take a little dab of that goo tho... it would be hard to turn down. ( all I was stating is that I stopped making oil concentrates. )


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 14, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> why? ................


1 reason for me. Making screen extracts is legal under 215. Making solvent extracts is FELONY illegal in CA. Being an adult with a family to think about, its easy to make the decision to not be a daily felon.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 14, 2012)

but you know.... I would love to try a dab or two of that sticky icky glob. I would still rather smoke ISO extracts than butane extracts...
Thats a nice blob oakley... wow everytime I look at it I drool...lol


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 18, 2012)

Made my first run today with shake/ popcorn nugs, and stems. It turned out looking more like bubble/ gumby hash. I'll get pics tomorrow once its completely dry.


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 18, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Made my first run today with shake/ popcorn nugs, and stems. It turned out looking more like bubble/ gumby hash. I'll get pics tomorrow once its completely dry.


looking forward to seeing your results
next round, skip the stem... from the texture you speak of sounds like you might of skipped the regular coffee filter?
post up your results and we will have you making glass clarity in No time!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Feb 18, 2012)

I used a regular filter... So Idk what went wrong, I had a few globe that are dark brown, almost black looking hash. Then today when I scraped the rest it looks like a really fine powder, almost like a DMT extraction. 

Anyway, I can only use my Android phone at the time. Does anyone know of a way to upload pics to the web via phone? I.E. tinypic, Photobucket....


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 18, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> I used a regular filter... So Idk what went wrong, I had a few globe that are dark brown, almost black looking hash. Then today when I scraped the rest it looks like a really fine powder, almost like a DMT extraction.
> 
> Anyway, I can only use my Android phone at the time. Does anyone know of a way to upload pics to the web via phone? I.E. tinypic, Photobucket....


I use a photobucket app on my phone. That way I can go direct from my phone to photobucket without having to email and download pics.


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

midgets n acid is equal to or greater than hookers n blow.


----------



## TICAL (Mar 17, 2012)

I just recieved my ISO filter bags from Extraction Experts and I will give your method shot as well, thank you for the knowledge. Peace and Rspect


----------



## washedmothafuka (Mar 17, 2012)

What's an ISO filter bag? You mean a coffee filter? Lol.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> midgets n acid is equal to or greater than hookers n blow.


this guy must have some potent dabs....


----------



## thatguy69 (Mar 17, 2012)

i got my hands on 30L of 99.8+ % iso and i wanna no if i wanted to make that stretch with the 91 % i have what should i do my first wash with? first 2 with 91% then final wash to get the last thc with the stronger stuff?? or should i wash with 99.8+% first?


----------



## Stark Raving (Mar 18, 2012)

91% isn't "stronger" than 99%. It's just that 99% has less "other stuff". Both will very effectively strip THC, but the more 91% you use, the more polutants. But really, for the most part, the 91% has 9% other stuff but it's mostly water. 

So 99% won't get you more THC, it will just leave you with cleaner oil in the end.

I use alcohol to clean stuff like pipes, and also for cleaning out my oil making supplies and storage jars. I'd save your 91% for those jobs and use your 99% for oil making.


----------



## washedmothafuka (Mar 18, 2012)

Stark Raving said:


> But really, for the most part, the 91% has 9% other stuff but it's mostly water.
> 
> So 99% won't get you more THC, it will just leave you with cleaner oil in the end.


Where did you come up with this? The only two ingredients in the alcohol is isopropyol and water, no other pollutants. The reason 91% is worse is because it can't extract the cannabinoids at as fast of a rate as the 99% and the water will extract some polar compounds. But yeah...I certainly hope there are no "pollutants" in my iso.


----------



## Stark Raving (Mar 18, 2012)

Sigh. Always someone who's looking for an argument. I "came up with this" through fact finding. If you think your ISO is isopropanol and H2O, with no traces of anything else you're deluded. There are traces of impurities, but like I VERY clearly said, the majority of the 9% is water. Didn't think anyone needed to listen to a long diatribe about how a higher water content introduces more pollutants via absorbtion. 

The "fast rate" you are talking about is also incorrect. It's not the speed at which the alcohol dissolves the THC, it's how much alcohol comes in contact with the THC. Water molecules don't dissolve the THC, so when THC is in contact with water, that's less that's in contact with alcohol. 

But hey, people are gonna hear all kinds of info, some of it correct, and some of it wrong, and stated simply to make a person feel superior. If you want to argue, have at it. My info is there, take it or leave it. You can argue with yourself all you like.


----------



## washedmothafuka (Mar 18, 2012)

Why you take my comment as trying to start an argument? I'm just sparking a little debate...smoke a bowl and try to have a conversation, why can't we share our different views and try to come to a agreed upon conclusion? Now that we have that aside...let's see if you can respond with out sounding like such a know it all this time.

What else exactly is in my Iso? Can you post a link that shows the distillates or contaminants in the Iso? If there were contaminants wouldn't their be some kind of residue left behind after all the alcohol has evaporated? Just a thought.



Stark Raving said:


> The "fast rate" you are talking about is also incorrect. It's not the speed at which the alcohol dissolves the THC, it's how much alcohol comes in contact with the THC. Water molecules don't dissolve the THC, so when THC is in contact with water, that's less that's in contact with alcohol.


Can you explain this? 99% will dissolve the cannabinoids quicker because more alcohol is coming in contact with the marijuana. Like you said 91% has 9% water, so that water will slow down the process, will it not?



> But hey, people are gonna hear all kinds of info, some of it correct, and some of it wrong, and stated simply to make a person feel superior. If you want to argue, have at it. My info is there, take it or leave it. You can argue with yourself all you like.


What was the point of this last paragraph? Where did I try to sound superior to you? Where did I try to start an argument?? Please highlight or quote it because I can't find it. Try to have a conversation...it's not that difficult.


----------



## black77 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey Oakley, so I'm about to get around to making some iso but I wanted to ask you if you or any1 else knew the best temp. for the iso to be? I'm guessing some where between freezing to block out everything but the iso but if it can get a bit more precise I can experiment & play around a little bit. since I hate makeing it I'll make it fun by playin! LOL


----------



## black77 (Mar 18, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> midgets n acid is equal to or greater than hookers n blow.


I don't know what dimennsion you where in when that blurted out. But I want some of that S#!&!


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 18, 2012)

black77 said:


> Hey Oakley, so I'm about to get around to making some iso but I wanted to ask you if you or any1 else knew the best temp. for the iso to be? I'm guessing some where between freezing to block out everything but the iso but if it can get a bit more precise I can experiment & play around a little bit. since I hate makeing it I'll make it fun by playin! LOL


leave your iso in a deep freezer for a week.. beyond that its gonna get into some $$ to chill it further than that

personally ive found deep freezer temps work wonderfully which is about -10c to -15c


----------



## black77 (Mar 19, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> leave your iso in a deep freezer for a week.. beyond that its gonna get into some $$ to chill it further than that
> 
> personally ive found deep freezer temps work wonderfully which is about -10c to -15c


Thanks Oakley I'll post my results when I do it. I'm waiting for harvest so I'll pick up some Iso and toss it in the frezzer till then.


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 19, 2012)

black77 said:


> Thanks Oakley I'll post my results when I do it. I'm waiting for harvest so I'll pick up some Iso and toss it in the frezzer till then.


yeah cant go wrong leaving it in the freezer, ive got a gallon of the shit in my kitchen freezer almost at all times just in case lol


----------



## black77 (Mar 19, 2012)

LOL. right on


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 19, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> leave your iso in a deep freezer for a week.. beyond that its gonna get into some $$ to chill it further than that
> 
> personally ive found deep freezer temps work wonderfully which is about -10c to -15c


dry ice is WAY cheap


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 19, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> dry ice is WAY cheap


ive considered this before, i even talked with a chemist about how the added nitrogen would effect the outcome... i dont think a short contact time with a solvent thats -200 is going to be the best way about it tho 

personally if i was gonna do dry ice + iso... material in 5 gal bucket, then dry ice, then iso, let it set for 10min then strain it


----------



## Chumba01 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 19, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> ive considered this before, i even talked with a chemist about how the added nitrogen would effect the outcome... i dont think a short contact time with a solvent thats -200 is going to be the best way about it tho
> 
> personally if i was gonna do dry ice + iso... material in 5 gal bucket, then dry ice, then iso, let it set for 10min then strain it


the dry ice doesn't have to be inside the extraction tube or in contact with the extraction.


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 19, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> the dry ice doesn't have to be inside the extraction tube or in contact with the extraction.


no it doesnt but its the easiest way about it... google poor mans Ln2
besides we came to the conclusion that the added nitrogen gas wouldnt be an issue as by the time the solution reached room temp it would of off gassed completely


----------



## black77 (Mar 20, 2012)

Since you guys put what I was going going to try ou there. This is what I was thinking. basicly the dry ice is to speed up the process. I don't want the poor mans ln2 but lets say you get the iso to -32f to lock up what I dont want. (to stoned to go on further but will if you ask me.) the qw I think it would work very nicely. That's why I asked you about temps Oakley. I'm going to do this in the next day or two so If I can post my pic's up I'll show step by step what I did. For some reason since the maitanance of the site Can't post an avatar, "like", or upload anything. But I'll do my best.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a question. I experimented with dry ice today and ended up with what I consider slightly dirty product due to crappy silk screen. I was thinking about dissolving in ISO so I can filter it through a coffee filter. How different will this end product be than straight ISO oil? I assume the potency will be similar but will it lack flavor compared to if I has just run with ISO from the begging?

*




*


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 21, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I have a question. I experimented with dry ice today and ended up with what I consider slightly dirty product due to crappy silk screen. I was thinking about dissolving in ISO so I can filter it through a coffee filter. How different will this end product be than straight ISO oil? I assume the potency will be similar but will it lack flavor compared to if I has just run with ISO from the begging?
> 
> *
> 
> ...


your yield will be high, and your end product great... altho since you even say it yourself its a lil dirty, expect that to translate into the oil, it will be very good oil... but you might not get the transparency you would from making it from plant material itself just due to the fact of the extremely fine pieces of leaf (increased surface area on plant matter increases contact area with solvent = more residual plant matter extracted (eg, chlorophyll)


----------



## Stark Raving (Mar 21, 2012)

washedmothafuka said:


> Why you take my comment as trying to start an argument? I'm just sparking a little debate...smoke a bowl and try to have a conversation, why can't we share our different views and try to come to a agreed upon conclusion? Now that we have that aside...let's see if you can respond with out sounding like such a know it all this time.
> 
> What else exactly is in my Iso? Can you post a link that shows the distillates or contaminants in the Iso? If there were contaminants wouldn't their be some kind of residue left behind after all the alcohol has evaporated? Just a thought.
> 
> ...



OK, I think we got off on the wrong foot here man. I read "where do you get that", and I suppose I took it the wrong way, and that carried through while I read the rest of your response. 

What I was trying to get at, without going into unnescessary detail, was that the 90% ISO will extract THC just fine, but it's still only the actual alcohol doing the work. That's why I said it's not actually faster. I was referring to the solvent doing it's job, not the remaining 10%. Hence my recommendation to use 99%. The PROCESS will be faster, you are right, it's just that I was trying (quite poorly I guess) to illustrate that the ISO in the 90% is just as effective, it's the remaining 10% that slows shit down.

As far as pollutants go, again, I think I must have explained myself poorly. Even water is a pollutant in ISO. Really, anything at all that is in a solvent other than the actual solvent, is a pollutant. And even in the cleanest water, there are still going to be a small amount of other dissolved particles. No link, just reality. Ain't nothin that's perfectly "clean" unless you're splittin atoms!

Hope this is more clear. I guess I should have explained that I wasn't going into heavy detail. Kinda came across as a prick there. Sorry bout that.


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 21, 2012)

black77 said:


> Since you guys put what I was going going to try ou there. This is what I was thinking. basicly the dry ice is to speed up the process. I don't want the poor mans ln2 but lets say you get the iso to -32f to lock up what I dont want. (to stoned to go on further but will if you ask me.) the qw I think it would work very nicely. That's why I asked you about temps Oakley. I'm going to do this in the next day or two so If I can post my pic's up I'll show step by step what I did. For some reason since the maitanance of the site Can't post an avatar, "like", or upload anything. But I'll do my best.


i had thought about the dry ice thing when i was 15... your not the first nor the last to have that "epiphany"


----------



## black77 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thax man, now I feel a whole lot more confident about my "original thought" abilities! (thats my sarcastic humor speaking)

I'm barley getting in to the chemistry of cannabis. I know how to "wash", "clean up", certin things....... so when I seen it's possible w/ hash. it peaked my intrest. for a long time I just did straight quick washes from prior experiance, had to many friends leave stuff cooking on bekers sleepin on it. you go to there house and walkin And when you leave you either stay up or sleep for 3 days. So I didn't want to do no long term evaps. iso an butane wash my go to but didn't like the harsh smoke of the butane or the black of the iso. I started studying to perfect my tech, whan I came a cross matt's Ice Wax. I fell in love w/ it! the Bay has some good ice wax makers so I went to pick some up. IMHO that method retains the best quality from the flowers, its stable looks beautiful, & aint as harsh. I don't think I'm anywhere where near as good as you in iso or matt in ice wax or Verde in bho but I study all of your guys methods and allow each time I do it be my experiance teacher learning an a curve! hahaha


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 21, 2012)

Chumba01 said:


> View attachment 2077926View attachment 2077928View attachment 2077929View attachment 2077930View attachment 2077931View attachment 2077935View attachment 2077936


how did u get it to this consistency?


----------



## bottlekap (Mar 24, 2012)

just wondering...a friend of mine was talking about a potential vacuum purge after cooking off the majority of the alcohol..what are your thoughts


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 24, 2012)

the concept of vacuum purging iso might work... but i doubt its gonna work the way you want it to... it works with butane well as butane's boiling point varys from -1c to 1c
where as isopropyl has a boiling point between 80-90c....


----------



## Stark Raving (Mar 24, 2012)

I vaccuum purge my ISO every time. It works ok, but like Oak said, the boiling point is higher, so you have to get it in the vaccuum straight off the heat.


----------



## DreamTime (Mar 24, 2012)

ISO does have a higher boiling point than butane, but under a vacuum, it's something like -53 degrees celsius. I've never tried vacuum purging ISO, but so long as you don't heat the oil to the point of releasing terpenes or causing decarboxylation it shouldn't hurt anything, and will probably help.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 24, 2012)

vacuum purging as in like butane pugre?


----------



## gioua (Mar 25, 2012)

WOW....... I finally got around to trying this method. I used the exact same method you have shown. I agree this is a great and easy method and at this point one of my favorites.

I was never one who gave a ratts ass about filtering my hash and always let a few particles get by once I would run the iso thru a filter I let it dry and then smoked away... I did try this method I alternated between heat and a fan (not a fan of heat and ISO) but I did use a heat plate to cook off some of the iso..

I have been smoking this the last few days and well I will be damned... I finally made full melt hash!! thanks!! 

I allowed mine to get a bit more solid then yours did but that is an easy cure a few blasts from a lighter and this is goo gold!


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 25, 2012)

any of you guys ever boiled your kief? secure it well in a cellophane bag, make sure its completely water tight, dip it in for a min and then feel the consistency of the kief; pressing it while ur feeling for the consistency. after a couple of min being under the hot water ur kief will go from a golden color to a mild brown color.


----------



## Stark Raving (Mar 25, 2012)

DreamTime said:


> ISO does have a higher boiling point than butane, but under a vacuum, it's something like -53 degrees celsius. I've never tried vacuum purging ISO, but so long as you don't heat the oil to the point of releasing terpenes or causing decarboxylation it shouldn't hurt anything, and will probably help.


I agree. The reason I make sure it goes into the vaccuum chamber warm is because when the oil is warm it's more runny, and seems to release the bubbles a lot easier. Not very scientific, but it seems to make things go quicker, and I'm careful not to over-heat the oil.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 25, 2012)

what am i black?!?! lmao (i really am)


----------



## Stark Raving (Mar 25, 2012)

Glock, LOL, nice.

Never tried that before, but isn't that just de-carbing your kief? Do you do it for consistency, or does it change the high for you?


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 25, 2012)

not sure if its de carbing or what not. i was thinking after i was watching how morrocans and others make hash but all they really showed was the kief collecting part of there process and how they heat and press it to make there hash; some even make shoe hash. they never said how they heated so if i had to guess it was by boiling the kief, so i tried it and it came out pretty mint. how do u get ur iso hash bubble hash consistency? everytime i try it comes out powdery like kief. can u even use iso on kief or do u want the resins inside the bud aswell??! best ways i can make hash is boiling kief, or press and heating kief with iron or hair straightener.


----------



## gioua (Mar 26, 2012)

Stark Raving said:


> Glock, LOL, nice.
> 
> Never tried that before, but isn't that just de-carbing your kief? Do you do it for consistency, or does it change the high for you?



I dont think it's for anything but storage... the heat from the water will allow the keif to become almost solid if pressed tightly. Decarbing needs to occur with short high heat 165-275 or over a long time to convert thca to thc and cbn and cbds generally this if done under short high heat takes 15-25mins.
could be wrong tho.. have seen folks use a heated butter knife for the same effects


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 26, 2012)

gioua said:


> I dont think it's for anything but storage... the heat from the water will allow the keif to become almost solid if pressed tightly. Decarbing needs to occur with short high heat 165-275 or over a long time to convert thca to thc and cbn and cbds generally this if done under short high heat takes 15-25mins.
> could be wrong tho.. have seen folks use a heated butter knife for the same effects


hm, it only took like 5 mins when the water was boiling. i figured the longer i did it, the darker the product and i didnt want it black. the iron or hair straightener with cellophane and a water logged paper towel works way better then the heated knife.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 28, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> the concept of vacuum purging iso might work... but i doubt its gonna work the way you want it to... it works with butane well as butane's boiling point varys from -1c to 1c
> where as isopropyl has a boiling point between 80-90c....


you are aware that boiling points are for standard sea level pressure, and these boiling points change at the pressure is reduced.


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> you are aware that boiling points are for standard sea level pressure, and these boiling points change at the pressure is reduced.


you are aware that putting fuel in your vehicle exposes you to more hydrocarbons than smoking a year of oil/bho does right?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 28, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> you are aware that putting fuel in your vehicle exposes you to more hydrocarbons than smoking a year of oil/bho does right?


that is pretty off topic and defensive bro.
i was pointing out that your picture of boiling points is way incomplete. 

The below quote only applies at sea level, not under vac. Understanding how pressure affects boiling points is actually VERY important. For example, when you get to 28... nevermind you must already know this stuff. 
But please do carry on flaming your own thread. 
*

it works with butane well as butane's boiling point varys from -1c to 1c
where as isopropyl has a boiling point between 80-90c....


​
​

*


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

so i finally did it... i have applied this to serious bulk scale!


ive found a way of applying this method to a GARBAGE BAG of material yes thats right... this modification allows you process a GARBAGE bag of material in one go! 5-20lbs of trim!

items required.

5 Gallons of 99% iso

3 NEW 5 gallon buckets (2-4$ @ home depot)

this filter; 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SIEVE-12-100um-Filter-Copepods-Amphipods-Mysid-Shrimp-Rotifers-phytoplankton-/160716444018?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256b725172


follow the guide as posted earlier!



with the 100 micron screen i was able to just pour my mixture back through the screen and filter out a Large amount of crystal/floating particulate matter



^ after this it is still required that you do a final filter with coffee filters
LARGE size coffee filters can be had here..
http://www.cw-usa.com/supplies-filters-commercial-coffee-urn-10gallon.html


happy cooking! you can make OUNCES at a time processing this way!


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 2, 2012)

what do u do after that?


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

simple really, put in pyrex pan.. heat.


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 2, 2012)

the gold liquid right?! what u do with the stuff in the filter


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> the gold liquid right?! what u do with the stuff in the filter


yep the gold liquid lol...

the stuff in the filter is waste... wash out your filter n let it run down the drain!


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 2, 2012)

what if i use a regular coffee filter and see some kief collection on that. can i use that collection as a lower grade


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

the alcohol strips it of any worth, its just an empty trichome husk


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 2, 2012)

ahh, very nice, so then u heat up that shit to evaporate the rest of the alc and water it leaves that goo. how do u keep the goo -goo and not powder


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 12, 2012)

just for those interested i yielded 121grams of honey oil with my new method.


----------



## swishsweet (Apr 12, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> just for those interested i yielded 121grams of honey oil with my new method.


Sickkkk! Costco style haha


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 12, 2012)

okay so after working my new oil making system and getting all the bugs worked out in making honey oil over the years... i present to you.. Just how crazy things can get when you do things My way >=D
44.1 grams of honey/cherry oil!
thats right... an ounce an a half of supreme oil..

now... that we have established there is an ounce and a half of oil there... since this was made as bulk oil lets see how transparent it is... *applys 1w LED*

now look at that... we can actually see light through nearly 2 INCHES of oil!
and just to top it off... a single batch of oil made this..

whats missing from the pan.. is the 44.1g of oil in the jar. The unscraped part of the pan is the thick side... ~4oz of honey oil in SINGLE BATCH!!


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## glockdoc (Apr 12, 2012)

nice shit man. wish i could do it like that.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 12, 2012)

damn that is so nice! how much was used to make that?


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the guide, very easy to understand. My only question, how do I smoke this oil? Can I put some of it on a screen and torch it? Thanks


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 13, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Thanks for the guide, very easy to understand. My only question, how do I smoke this oil? Can I put some of it on a screen and torch it? Thanks


good question..


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 13, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Thanks for the guide, very easy to understand. My only question, how do I smoke this oil? Can I put some of it on a screen and torch it? Thanks





glockdoc said:


> good question..




you can put it on a paper and roll it into a joint, can put it in a pipe on bed full of bud or ash, can hotknife it, can stick it in gelcaps n swallow it, can emulsify it into cooking oil and cook with it, can smoke it through a bong, or a hooka, or a vaporizer... its pretty versatile... once you apply heat it will just boil into whatever its on top of and then smoke as any other pot related thing 

hotknifing is by far my fav!


----------



## lime73 (Apr 13, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> hotknifing is by far my fav!


mine too! after one or two hits and im ripped...


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 13, 2012)

lime73 said:


> mine too! after one or two hits and im ripped...


fuck yah!

after a couple .1 -.3g hotknifes im usually good

i accidently gave my brother in law one of my .3g hotknifes the other night... i think the guy was the most baked hes ever been in his life, sat on my couch for 5hrs n just kept goin on about
thats uh... thats a... thats a big high...
im really high

said he was gonna swear off smoking pot all together... got him so high he started having epiphanys
(he was back hotknifing with me the next day)

but yah
shit'll take you to outer space


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 13, 2012)

hot knifing hash is no joke so i can only imagine thc concentrate oil


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 13, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> hot knifing hash is no joke so i can only imagine thc concentrate oil


hash is a FAR cry from the potency of well made oil.

the best potency your going to find in hash is MAYBE and i mean MAYBE 65-68% active cannabinoids and thats talking seriously out there unworldly hash, most very HIGH quality hash, comes in around 55%!
where as a chemical extraction (butane/iso) your looking at 90%+ active cannabinoids


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 14, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> hash is a FAR cry from the potency of well made oil.
> 
> the best potency your going to find in hash is MAYBE and i mean MAYBE 65-68% active cannabinoids and thats talking seriously out there unworldly hash, most very HIGH quality hash, comes in around 55%!
> where as a chemical extraction (butane/iso) your looking at 90%+ active cannabinoids


yea i would imagine


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 15, 2012)

oakley1984, your oil is tight
have you ever tried this with vaped 'erb? 
do you think there'd by enough leftover to make it worth extracting?
usually vape at mid temps, not high

EDIT: oh and also will this work?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/ISOPROPANOL-Isopropyl-Alcohol-99-9%-Litre/dp/B003D8QFR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334534183&sr=8-2

hawt dang >>
yer oyelz


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Oakley, check out this website 

http://phoenixtears.ca/


----------



## Stark Raving (Apr 28, 2012)

Oakley,

I just did a huge batch of iso, and followed your method to the letter. Modified collection a little to handle the quantity, but my method was the same.

Holy shit, best oil I've ever had, never mind made! I got that deep red color, it smokes incredibly clean, and it's just the tastiest shit ever. Plus, I now have over three ounces of the stuff! Can't thank you enough man. Now I have to ask, (since there's no way in hell I'm sharing), what's the best storage for oil. It never lasts around here, so I've never had to keep it for long. It's in gglass containers, cool, dark place. Will it be as good in a month as it is now, or will it degrade over time?

Thanks. You are the new iso guru in my books.


----------



## the zacdes (May 7, 2012)

Interesting technique bud but unfortunately it takes somewhat longer to extract ALL THC with ISO, a simple pour through just wont do it, its a BIG waste, your extraction rates would be interesting to see Even chlroform needs 10 minutes for a good extraction!! Their are more complex ways to get the crap out of ISO completely, with a GREAT extraction rate Once the ISO actually boils, it cant get any hotter, evap by boiling keeps it at its boiling point, no higher, careful when its gone though!! I rarely need to heat it that much to evap it fast. Its an interesting method i might adapt for better yields, loos like a great product compared to what most manage with ISO, i prefer hexane with an ISO and water wash myself!! Golden honey, not lungbusting BHO crap!! I am freezing the waxes out of a large ISO extract at the moment[different extract entirely]


----------



## oakley1984 (May 7, 2012)

the zacdes said:


> Interesting technique bud but unfortunately it takes somewhat longer to extract ALL THC with ISO, a simple pour through just wont do it, its a BIG waste, your extraction rates would be interesting to see Even chlroform needs 10 minutes for a good extraction!! Their are more complex ways to get the crap out of ISO completely, with a GREAT extraction rate Once the ISO actually boils, it cant get any hotter, evap by boiling keeps it at its boiling point, no higher, careful when its gone though!! I rarely need to heat it that much to evap it fast. Its an interesting method i might adapt for better yields, loos like a great product compared to what most manage with ISO, i prefer hexane with an ISO and water wash myself!! Golden honey, not lungbusting BHO crap!! I am freezing the waxes out of a large ISO extract at the moment[different extract entirely]


seriously?? you're an idiot to begin with. 2ndly. Gtfo.


----------



## glockdoc (May 7, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> seriously?? you're an idiot to begin with. 2ndly. Gtfo.


why you say that?


----------



## oakley1984 (May 7, 2012)

because he CLEARLY didnt read the guide and just came to troll.

the exposure time to trichomes nears the 1hour point. sometimes longer depending on final filtration.


----------



## glockdoc (May 7, 2012)

whats that mean


----------



## DelSlow (May 7, 2012)

I have some ISO oil/extract that I made before I read your guide and the consistency is taffy-like. Hard and sticky. Haven't had the chance to do another run yet, but should I be shooting for more of a liquid consistency? Thanks!


----------



## the zacdes (May 10, 2012)

Yo, very interesting, How did you find that freezing the weed locks in chlorophyll?? It obviously works for long enough for a reasonable strip, no sign of the horrible green gunk at all!! Also, why do you think that a gold ISO and oil mix ends up that lovely red, its got me stuffed, unless you use your favorite food dye,lol. What sort of yield would you expect out of that ounce of bud?? Much less complex than what i go through to get good oil from ISO..groan:/ Ime using multiple solvents[polar and non], water washes, a real pain, but a good product, hexane is my real speciality but i like variety, like to give this method a go, any answers would be appreciated..Shane


----------



## the zacdes (May 10, 2012)

Is that, seriously your an idiot, aimed at me??


----------



## glockdoc (May 10, 2012)

the zacdes said:


> Is that, seriously your an idiot, aimed at me??


yea idk why thou..what u had written was insight to me..


----------



## the zacdes (May 11, 2012)

i did reply!!


----------



## the zacdes (May 11, 2012)

I did"nt know who it was aimed at or by who, it seemed to be on a number of comments!! After 38 odd years of every extract worth doing[there are always different ways,] I like to experiment, but ime a looong way from a beginner, think before you type bud Ime interested WHY it comes out RED from gold ISO!!! Ive made it perfectly dozens of times, but its always gold honey oil, not RED!!!


----------



## the zacdes (May 11, 2012)

I note what i wrote is not here anymore, Hmmmnn, does someone have an issue with anyone who might not COMPLETELY agree with a bigheads crap!! No explanation about WHY gold ISO goes RED! 12 years,lolhaha...With the shittiest solvent going, it can work...well, but there are much more efficent ways, with much better yields than any pour through will extract. Hope your saving your weed, theirs still a shitload of oil in it,lol This sativa gives one colour and indica another is the biggest load of crap ive ever heard,lol!!And ive been around a long time!!


----------



## lvtokerr (May 11, 2012)

You say not to use wet trim... It sounds like that may be from experience. What happens?


----------



## the zacdes (May 12, 2012)

Credit to Oakley for info that helped me with this method, starts same as oakley, but i dry ice pack ALL prior to process, lowers the temp even more!! The i take weed in 120 micron bubblebag out of freezer and dry ice cover and pour the freezing ISO through...three times with the same ISO in less than one minute, filter, add activated charcoal, mix, then pour through coffee filters, change as they block..patience. Then evap at LOW temp, this gives an almost colorless gel Very nice, thanks for the freezing tip man Slight amber, but looks like amber water!!


----------



## the zacdes (May 13, 2012)

I wont bother posting the 6.2 grams of pearlecent copper honey from 18 grams of good weed i just made, it would"nt stay anyway,lol


----------



## the zacdes (May 13, 2012)

my bad, not up on this system yet, i will try...again:/


----------



## the zacdes (May 13, 2012)

Afraid its going to take a bit to work out how to get a shot or two up. Ime pretty new at this stuff[computers], never really had the need for one till i got old:/ I used the method i outlined with 18 grams of bud, perfect gold ISO, with a great[30% extraction rate! I can pour the ISO through, three times in less than a minute, i use a bit over a liter, it helps get it all, then just squeeze out the bubblebag and the fast bit is done Cant get the bloody shots up,lol. Unreal color, never seen it before, a glowing coppery red, very clear, and very runny, no ISO left, its just runny, slowly setting a bit, take overnight i spose!!


----------



## glockdoc (May 13, 2012)

lol all good. ill be waiting for a peek


----------



## drknockboootz (May 14, 2012)

the zacdes said:


> Afraid its going to take a bit to work out how to get a shot or two up. Ime pretty new at this stuff[computers], never really had the need for one till i got old:/ I used the method i outlined with 18 grams of bud, perfect gold ISO, with a great[30% extraction rate! I can pour the ISO through, three times in less than a minute, i use a bit over a liter, it helps get it all, then just squeeze out the bubblebag and the fast bit is done Cant get the bloody shots up,lol. Unreal color, never seen it before, a glowing coppery red, very clear, and very runny, no ISO left, its just runny, slowly setting a bit, take overnight i spose!!


Im not sure why buddy got mad at you. Hey Zacdes can you start a thread showing how you make your iso, Im very interested. Im trying to get that clear look with a softer consistancy. Ive been doing Oakleys method I think I have to learn how to cook it better.....and Im using 91% iso. 

Also Oakley how do you collect all your hash off the pyrex and is it warm, cold, or hot when you remove it.


----------



## the zacdes (May 15, 2012)

This is the result of my last ISO method, big yield, near 30%!!


----------



## the zacdes (May 15, 2012)

Shots are up now man, its all in the FAST STRIP[FULL] and the cookoff, i took my runny gold oil and heated it in a water bath for 30 minutes, watch it change color, i missed one copper in between shot, i will try and fix it. This firms it up and i take it out as it gets to the product i want. red oil first, then the resin[blood red inside!!]! Ohhh, glass too if i want!! Check my channel


----------



## glockdoc (May 15, 2012)

i will but i want more detailed instructions please. that ball of hash u have looks like some fuego bubble hash i would love to make.
post up a link of ur channel for the people


----------



## missnu (May 15, 2012)

Hmmm...I have never done this...but I have washed my stuff with ISO then strained it and then I leave everything in a pyrex till all the alcohol evaporates..then I scrape up what is left...I always thought it was ISO Hash, but what do I know...lol. Haven't tried this oil yet...seems to be the only difference is heating the alcohol vs letting it evaporate...why do I get solids when it evaporates, but you get goo when you cook it...Are you afraid you will blow up when cooking ISO?


----------



## drknockboootz (May 15, 2012)

So do you have to heat it up fast to get it gooey??? Like some good bubble hash
Mines usually comes out hard. And only once have I been able to get it gooey.
Ive been following everything oakley shows but it doesnt look as amber as his and I dont pull no where near enough to fill a small jar like he did. So Im still experimenting.


----------



## oakley1984 (May 15, 2012)

hey sorry guys i come n go from the forums, videos are coming when i do the next batch


----------



## drknockboootz (May 15, 2012)

So do you have to heat it up fast to get it gooey??? Like some good bubble hash
Mines usually comes out hard. And only once have I been able to get it gooey.
Ive been following everything oakley shows but it doesnt look as amber as his and I dont pull no where near enough to fill a small jar like he did. So Im still experimenting.


----------



## BA142 (May 16, 2012)

drknockboootz said:


> So do you have to heat it up fast to get it gooey??? Like some good bubble hash
> Mines usually comes out hard. And only once have I been able to get it gooey.
> Ive been following everything oakley shows but it doesnt look as amber as his and I dont pull no where near enough to fill a small jar like he did. So Im still experimenting.


I think consistency is strain dependent.


----------



## Subu (May 16, 2012)

oakley1984 and snowmanexpress's argument on page 2-3 was hilarious! 

p.s good guide


----------



## glockdoc (May 17, 2012)

BA142 said:


> I think consistency is strain dependent.


is it now?? idk im curious..probably huh because resin amounts vary by strain eh.....good call


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (May 18, 2012)

I did a small batch and it came out like amber glass. It will shatter when cold and melts in your hand. Just need a cleaner way to smoke it. Time for a vapor dome.


----------



## nastynate420 (May 18, 2012)

I has "seen" oil made numerous times and they always use 99% They use the same method descrbed pretty much without putting the iso in the freezer. Also they said to get more of a "honey" oil to NOT squeeze the filter out as thats jus adding to the chlorophyll being stripped and creating a harsher smoke. They also used a crockpot to boil off the alcohol. The key for potent oil is potent trim or buds! The cherry diesel oil tested at 46% THC. Make sure you evap ALL of the iso!


----------



## BA142 (May 19, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> is it now?? idk im curious..probably huh because resin amounts vary by strain eh.....good call


I'm no expert, but it would make sense...or it could just depend on your method for making oil. I'm not super experienced with ISO, but when I make bho sometimes the strain budders up really quickly and other strains wont budder up at all. Probably just a genetic thing.


----------



## the zacdes (May 20, 2012)

Just checking in


----------



## the zacdes (May 20, 2012)

Try adding salt to your 91 or 95%, mix well, let settle out. Cos salt is much more soluble in water, it forms two distinct layers, one of 99% and one of salty water Not so much the trichomes coming through, some do, the oil is sucked out of the trichomes. After you are done and the weed dries, you can still see heaps of EMPTY trich stalks on the weed, some fine shit comes through, so its a mix of crap!! Filter well!! Quality depends on it!! I get the LOT, 30% extraction rate...try and better that with a SINGLE pour!! Try and match it!!


----------



## the zacdes (May 20, 2012)

Ime a bit confused here guys, isomerization is the chemical transformation of CBD in to THC by treatment with acids. Been doing it 30 years!! Nothing to do with boiling off!! If you use a polar solvent for it HCl or sulphuric will do it. For NONpolar solvents, triflouroacetic or paratoluenesulfonic acid aare needed, NONs convert more, but the acids are hard to find!!


----------



## the zacdes (May 20, 2012)

Done WELL, an eighth of reasonable bud, should yield a gram of wicked ISO product, whichever one you want,[product] its easy to make it in to what you want!! funny, my shots are gone,lol


----------



## the zacdes (May 20, 2012)

Argue with what, a bottle of red...who knows,lol Getting a supersticky substance like resin to form a proper "GEL" is bullshit!! Its too sticky, and NOTHING you are doing will change that!! A very general interpretation of "gel", maybe, but thats it., mine "pulls a tail" too, but i would not call it a gel!! Color can be manipulated easily with cooking and temp, 40 years, not 12,lol. Transparency can be cleared up with activated charcoal, you dont use any, hmmmn, suss!!


----------



## the zacdes (May 20, 2012)

Matey,if you think 46% is good,lolhaha.. Mine is over 70,lol. Squeezing the last bit out will hurt NOTHING, as long as its still cold!! POTENT BUD is the the key mate, would not use anything else, leaf oil is shit!! What you get is down to what you want, if your good,lol. Ime only using bud i wont smoke, about 10%, i only smoke around the 20 mark, bloody tolerance!! Dont worry about overheating, as long as solvent is there, it WONT exceed the boiling point of that solvent, ISO, 70C odd!! What a silly statement,lol[not from you] IT MUST be frozen to lock up the chlorophyll...CRITICAL...freeze everything and pour fast!!! One of many solvents i use!!


----------



## oakley1984 (May 20, 2012)

dude, wtf is wrong with you? are you mentally handicapped or something? you dont like my guide, thats fine...
GTFO and move on with your life

you say your 40? ACT LIKE IT.

immature little bitch. 

do everyone a favor and SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## the zacdes (May 21, 2012)

Oakley, dry ice bubblebagging BREAKS trichomes off, you method removes few trichomes, its mainly crap, look at the weed after it dries, empty trichs all over, it SUCKS the resin OUT of most of them. Most of that gunk is small bits of shit, and dust. Most empty trichs are still there. ISO will NOT exceed its boiling point, you look at a bloody textbook, Dont know what temp it gets to...what SHIT, and your telling others to read a book,lol Mistakes EVERYWHERE!!! 35 years, not 12,lol remove this one wank!! Bloody knowalls and bigheads,lol. Check SOME of my hundreds of extracts. I can make what product i like, without bullshit. ONE gram from an ounce of ANY BUD??? PATHETIC!!!,lol 30% from bud, ANY method!!!


----------



## the zacdes (May 21, 2012)

BTW bighead, you know what you can do...ametuer,lol


----------



## the zacdes (May 21, 2012)

I dont delete extracts that look better than mine either,lol


----------



## glockdoc (May 21, 2012)

i think you guys both could learn a thing or 2 from each other. i wouldnt doubt zacades can make probably the best hash you've tried. and i bet he couldnt cook up some oils as good as you can oakley. thats how i see it...one thing for sure is zacades is def. high as shit!


----------



## oakley1984 (May 21, 2012)

the zacdes said:


> BTW bighead, you know what you can do...ametuer,lol


says the 40yr old virgin get outta your moms basement and get also, get outta my thread.. pretty much the Only reason you signed up to this site was to mouth off to me....
are you seriously THAT pathetic?

take a walk man.... you're bringing bullshit into my thread that i simply dont want here... keep it up and ill report you to every admin on this site and have you removed.
Enough is Enough.
LEAVE.


----------



## oakley1984 (May 21, 2012)

the zacdes said:


> View attachment 2168034View attachment 2168035View attachment 2168042View attachment 2168043View attachment 2168075View attachment 2168045View attachment 2168076View attachment 2168049This is the result of my last ISO method, big yield, near 30%!!


oh, and here are your crappy oil pics that you posted earlier... somehow or another you think i removed them... yet it seems your too ignorant and uneducated to OPERATE THE PAGE SELECTION FEATURE...........


----------



## oakley1984 (May 21, 2012)

lets see a SIDE BY SIDE comparison of zacdes oil and my oil.....






VS






no wonders you use carbon!
full of tar... thats no good
got a real dark tinge to it... sure you didnt make that outta pipe resin ahahahhaa!


----------



## Gastanker (May 21, 2012)

I'm confused with zacades 30% yield. If the bud going in isn't 30% cannabinoids - and I doubt it is, then wouldn't a 30% yield mean the oil is fairly dirty?


----------



## oakley1984 (May 21, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> i think you guys both could learn a thing or 2 from each other. i wouldnt doubt zacades can make probably the best hash you've tried. and i bet he couldnt cook up some oils as good as you can oakley. thats how i see it...one thing for sure is zacades is def. high as shit!



to be honest you have a Much higher opinion than I of the current situation.... so far everything this guy trys to say and claim is irrelevant... 30% return off any bud? how is that even relevant.... your extracting cannbinoids and each material you process, has a different cannabinoid content... weather your cooking from material that has 5% thc, or 27% thc... this is what dictates yield... not "method of removal" sure i could remove 30% of the weight of bud and turn it into oil... but what do we get then? liquid plant matter... not concentrated cannabinoids.


everyone do yourself a favor and ignore this guy... all hes going to do is lead you down the wrong path when it comes to making concentrates... he is far to concerned with yield and seems to think it does not effect the end product as which ive CLEARLY displayed is wrong with the last side by side picture...

ive delt with Alot of stupid people online but this one definitely takes the crown...quite simply put. I will no longer reply to his bs in this thread... 40 year old man child needs a mommy and im not it.


----------



## oakley1984 (May 21, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I'm confused with zacades 30% yield. If the bud going in isn't 30% cannabinoids - and I doubt it is, then wouldn't a 30% yield mean the oil is fairly dirty?


nailed that one on the head man...


----------



## mantiszn (May 21, 2012)

I'm sure this thread is titled


*[h=1]Iso Extractions by _oakley_[/h]

Not 
*

*[h=1]Iso Extractions by _oakley_ jacked by the zacdes[/h]

*
The more he talks the more it stinks like bullshit in here


----------



## oakley1984 (May 21, 2012)

i know, its just painfull, i try to help people and i get guys like this jackass coming in here!


----------



## keepitcoastal (May 21, 2012)

what do you do with all the trichromes you filtered through the second coffee filters?


----------



## oakley1984 (May 21, 2012)

toss them, they are just husks.... they have been chemically stripped of cannabinoids.


----------



## DelSlow (May 21, 2012)

Quick question oakley. Is your oil more of a liquid or more of a jelly? And is the consistency strain-dependent or is it always the same if you do it right? Thanks


----------



## oakley1984 (May 21, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Quick question oakley. Is your oil more of a liquid or more of a jelly? And is the consistency strain-dependent or is it always the same if you do it right? Thanks


final consistency ive found is definitely strain dependent as well as moisture content derived.... eg if you make something thats VERY VERY dry... it will be more glass/shatter like... if you make it from something thats sticky.. it will have more of that sticky texture to it....

that gel like consistency of i speak of is pretty much directly after it cools from being taken off the heat source... some oils stay liquidy, some stay hard... you can FORCE certain textures... but i MUCH prefer to just let the strain do what it wants... once the alcohol is removed, i let my stuff sit in an open/covered dish eg, a dish inside of a small box...... from there whatever consistency it takes on is kind of relevant to the cannabinoid profile of the oil
i TRUELY wish i had endless strains and a lab to work with...

for the most part tho, it will be a liquid/gel with fluid like properties and surface tension


----------



## DelSlow (May 21, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> final consistency ive found is definitely strain dependent as well as moisture content derived.... eg if you make something thats VERY VERY dry... it will be more glass/shatter like... if you make it from something thats sticky.. it will have more of that sticky texture to it....
> 
> that gel like consistency of i speak of is pretty much directly after it cools from being taken off the heat source... some oils stay liquidy, some stay hard... you can FORCE certain textures... but i MUCH prefer to just let the strain do what it wants... once the alcohol is removed, i let my stuff sit in an open/covered dish eg, a dish inside of a small box...... from there whatever consistency it takes on is kind of relevant to the cannabinoid profile of the oil
> i TRUELY wish i had endless strains and a lab to work with...
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up for me!

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to oakley1984 again.

*


----------



## oakley1984 (May 21, 2012)

DelSlow said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me!
> 
> *
> 
> ...



haha thanks but i dont do this for rep or appreciation... i got sick and tired of seeing all the bullshit floating around about oil and these black and green tars that people were producing that were claiming were sooooo good (see zacdes pictures...)

i have done side by side comparisons of isopropanol vs n-butane and with this method... the yields were within 0.1 grams of eachother.... n-butane many consider to be the PERFECT solvent for cannabis due to its extraction properties... just more hard science saying that this method extracts only cannabinoids!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

I cannot wait to make you ISO Oakley.

I have been subbed to this thread for 6 months now, just waiting for the right time to use your method.

One of these days lol.

Until then keep up the good work!!


----------



## oakley1984 (May 22, 2012)

hey thanks man! im glad the lot of you can see past the obvious trolling bullshit some people have tried to bring in here!

i will always do everything i can to answer peoples questions about MY method.... 

and yes, fyi for anyone else coming in now... i am an asshole! youve been warned!


----------



## 2CE (May 25, 2012)

can i speed up drying in freezer or better to use fan?


----------



## Gastanker (May 25, 2012)

2CE said:


> can i speed up drying in freezer or better to use fan?


How would a freezer speed up drying? Heat makes things evaporate more quickly, not cold. I have heard of people blowing their houses up sticking flamables in the freezer though - that compressor spark can be pretty powerful.

**Duh, rh, thanks for that mind slap poly.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 25, 2012)

iso extraction is shit...... theres better healthier ways to do it, but the fride will make it evap faster, think AC gastanker, technically the fridge dehumidifies its own air, thats why theres a veggie drawer, but the freezers RH will be like zero, if this air is used in combo with a space heater you are talking about a super fast evap time.

look into chloroform much better then alcohol little harder to obtain


----------



## polyarcturus (May 25, 2012)

too true very dangerous to put flammables "into" freezer, i use the freezer air to help dry my bud and keep tricombs from popping when microwaving when i need some bud usually come out perfect good taste small all that. but i do know the freezer is useful.


----------



## 2CE (May 25, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> iso extraction is shit...... theres better healthier ways to do it, but the fride will make it evap faster, think AC gastanker, technically the fridge dehumidifies its own air, thats why theres a veggie drawer, but the freezers RH will be like zero, if this air is used in combo with a space heater you are talking about a super fast evap time.
> 
> look into chloroform much better then alcohol little harder to obtain


right on man! preciate the tips especially about using chloroform


----------



## 2CE (May 25, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> How would a freezer speed up drying? Heat makes things evaporate more quickly, not cold. I have heard of people blowing their houses up sticking flamables in the freezer though - that compressor spark can be pretty powerful.


drying evaporating.. my bad for typo


----------



## Gastanker (May 25, 2012)

2CE said:


> drying evaporating.. my bad for typo


Sorry if i came across harshly - not my intention. But in all seriousness I have read multiple stories of people blowing up their kitchens due to flammables in the freezer.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 25, 2012)

lol i blew the fridge door off once.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Sorry if i came across harshly - not my intention. But in all seriousness I have read multiple stories of people blowing up their kitchens due to flammables in the freezer.


I saw the result when someone set a beaker full of a toluene solution into a fridge that wasn't sparkless. The door was sent through a block wall. The thump was so sharp that the door was shot through the wall in its original orientation ... shearing the hinges off didn't even impart a twist. 

Freezers are good at removing water from air, but the principle doesn't extend well to other solvents. I would also be wary of using a space heater near dishes filled with flammables. cn


----------



## 2CE (May 25, 2012)

its cool man. my kitchen blowing up is also the LAST thing i want to happen. preciate the tip as well  (too late lol)


----------



## 2CE (May 25, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> lol i blew the fridge door off once.


thats friggin crazy man. i gotta be careful with this shyt!


----------



## polyarcturus (May 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> a space heater near dishes filled with flammables. cn


yeah just in the room never near but i would be patient in most circumstances(especially if i was working with other stuff; this safety shits no joke), but iso is pretty stable.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> yeah just in the room never near but i would be patient in most circumstances(especially if i was working with other stuff; this safety shits no joke), but iso is pretty stable.


Space heaters have thermostats. It's the spark from that about which I'm thinking. cn


----------



## polyarcturus (May 25, 2012)

agreed for vaporous substances but iso? im mean it puts off vapor but it reacts quickly with everything and is gone almost instantly converting like that! 


ive had bowels of iso in front of space heaters before....... 
but thats not the point you are right in sense of safety dont use electronics or any other form of environmental control without a barrier and the substance enclosed.

to other guy, in fact once (if) you upgrade chemicals and function, youll need a whole area(buch of supplies and tools too) and none of that shit can come close to your chemicals, some chemicals are so volatile shaking them will make them react.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 25, 2012)

you guys are getting my firebug out i might make some thermite!


----------



## oakley1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

knowledge bump


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Oak, just wanted to say I finally got around to making some ISO using a modification on your method..

Instead of coffee filters, I just used the 20 micron screen from my bubblebag kit. I have to say thank you, as this is the cleanest iso i have made to date


----------



## oakley1984 (Jun 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey Oak, just wanted to say I finally got around to making some ISO using a modification on your method..
> 
> Instead of coffee filters, I just used the 20 micron screen from my bubblebag kit. I have to say thank you, as this is the cleanest iso i have made to date


coffee filter will clean it up even more its something like 1-5 micron!

and glad you enjoyed the oil! 
it never fails to disappoint


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh wow, I didn't know that. Next time i will take the extra step then.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> coffee filter will clean it up even more its something like 1-5 micron!
> 
> and glad you enjoyed the oil!
> *it never fails to disappoint*


I think you meant the other thing.  cn


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> i think you meant the other thing.  Cn


baaaaaaahahahahaha


----------



## killer43 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well I was given the gift of smoking some of Oakleys Fantastic Oil and I can say it is the best Iso oil I have ever had the pleasure to smoke. I most definitely try his extraction proses as soon as I have some trim with using. thx oakley for the great information.


----------



## DelSlow (Jul 4, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> knowledge bump


Hey oakley, I made some iso using your method, it's beautiful!

The iso I've made before was always brown/black. But this shit is amber! 

The only thing is consistency. Your oil seems to be like a gel? My stuff is really sticky.

Should I cook it longer? Or you think I cooked it too long? LMK thanks again!


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I think you meant the other thing.  cn


yah prolly but i dont think i can edit it lol


----------



## ddimebag (Jul 6, 2012)

would this work with 99% methanol?


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 7, 2012)

u from mass dimebag?


----------



## ddimebag (Jul 7, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> u from mass dimebag?


no, not even from the states...


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 7, 2012)

ooo. okay, i had a buddy who went by that name that lives in mass, thought u were him.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

ddimebag said:


> would this work with 99% methanol?


technically speaking yes.... theres another guy around greywolf... hes the methanol guy


----------



## WattSaver (Jul 7, 2012)

ddimebag said:


> would this work with 99% methanol?


Methanol is more polar than ISO, so it will want to pull even more chlorophyll than ISO. So freezing and maintaining a frozen condition is even more important.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the great guide Oakley, I have two bottle of 99% isopropyl sitting in my freezer now. I smoked some of the ISO that billcollector99 made and it was great!

I have one question; I am going to be using cured bud to make the ISO, do I still need to freeze the bud before making the ISO?


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Thanks for the great guide Oakley, I have two bottle of 99% isopropyl sitting in my freezer now. I smoked some of the ISO that billcollector99 made and it was great!
> 
> I have one question; I am going to be using cured bud to make the ISO, do I still need to freeze the bud before making the ISO?


most deffinatly, freeze it all! ive even got in habit of freezing my containers/filters... heat is your enemy, even if its just 1deg celcius


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 7, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> most deffinatly, freeze it all! ive even got in habit of freezing my containers/filters... heat is your enemy, even if its just 1deg celcius


Thx. And just to feed my curiosity; is this because keeping it colder, longer makes for a cleaner product?

....sub'd


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

very much so, the cold helps lockout chlorophyll extraction


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 8, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> very much so, the cold helps lockout chlorophyll extraction


OK great info, thanks again.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oakley - How long does it usually take you to cook your ISO down? I am using a crock pot on low since I didn't find a hot plate at walmart. I know our times will be different, especially since I halved the recipe but I still was curious as to how long it took to cook it all the way down. I am taking it slow because I don't want to burn it. So far so good.....

When do I scrape the goo? When it cools down all the way or just about halfway? 

I am almost done cooking, damn it's taking a long time but I am sure it's better to go slow.


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, thanks a lot guys! JK, everything seems to have gone well. I made full melt, yay!

It's a little darker than yours, Oakley, because I think I burnt it a little but I am still pleased with it for my first time.

The high is pretty damn strong and instantaneous. Thanks again Oakley, great guide. I will continue making it so I can get better and better.


----------



## Tebin (Jul 9, 2012)

I cannot wait to try this tek. Thanks Oakley for taking the time to make this for everyone to use free of charge!


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 9, 2012)

just ordered some 99.9% iso.. should arrive tomorrow.. going in the freezer to get ready for the weekend
hopefully don't screw up too bad.. fine with everything except the cooking.. bit unsure but hopefully will work it out.


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 12, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> just ordered some 99.9% iso.. Should arrive tomorrow.. Going in the freezer to get ready for the weekend
> hopefully don't screw up too bad.. Fine with everything except the cooking.. Bit unsure but hopefully will work it out.


wheres his help!?!?!?


----------



## berkman858 (Jul 12, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> just ordered some 99.9% iso.. should arrive tomorrow.. going in the freezer to get ready for the weekend
> hopefully don't screw up too bad.. fine with everything except the cooking.. bit unsure but hopefully will work it out.


I used a crock pot on low and it worked very well. Get the kind of cock pot with a ceramic or stone insert because it's really easy to scrape off the goo from that surface. I think the metal kind of crock pot would scratch much easier and also be harder to get all of the ISO. I put the crock pot out on my balcony with a piece of screen door mesh on top of it to keep bugs and dust out. I also put a fan on the opposite side to suck the alcohol vapors away from my balcony door. Hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 12, 2012)

the missus invited folks around this weekend.. so will need to wait until the next..
these are all great ideas though.. thank you.

got the iso in the freezer already though..



berkman858 said:


> I used a crock pot on low and it worked very well. Get the kind of cock pot with a ceramic or stone insert because it's really easy to scrape off the goo from that surface. I think the metal kind of crock pot would scratch much easier and also be harder to get all of the ISO. I put the crock pot out on my balcony with a piece of screen door mesh on top of it to keep bugs and dust out. I also put a fan on the opposite side to suck the alcohol vapors away from my balcony door. Hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jul 13, 2012)

I use an electric wok for my extractions...works great.....hth


----------



## charface (Jul 26, 2012)

oakley1984.
Well I`m gonna start with your method and am onboard with freezing dishes and 
keeping contact time short. I do have a few questions.
1 I have a flat top stove and am wondering if it will work.
My plan is to open all the kitchen windows and use a big fan to void the fumes outdoors.

If that is advisable would I need to make a double boiler situation or just pyrex right on the flat top.

I`m using 91% SO i`M THINKING START WITH LOWEST POSSIBLE HEAT AND SLOWLY INCREASE JUST UNTIL IT BOILS
boil near 10 minutes making sure the boiling dosent get out of hand by removing pan if need be.

The other thing is, do I start this cooking right after i do the second strain into the pyrex or do I
let it sit outside for a while. 

Next for 16oz of 91% including the initial boil approx how long shoulf the cook take over low heat.

Many thanks, I`m glad I found your recipe because I think I will get some very clean product.

Reading back a bit I see some using crock pots. That I have so it could be better than working in my home.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 26, 2012)

charface said:


> oakley1984.
> Well I`m gonna start with your method and am onboard with freezing dishes and
> keeping contact time short. I do have a few questions.
> 1 I have a flat top stove and am wondering if it will work.
> ...


flat top stoves i have no idea ive never worked with one!
16oz iso isnt going to take long to cook off, probably 1/2hr or less

i cook in my kitchen all the time, i open doors/windows... never once had a problem, dont smoke, dont light pipes etc... obvious things when working with liquid fuels
as is my favorite method of cooking now, i use a pancake grille and a pyrex pan that fits it exactly (very large pan...) i put that in my bathroom on counter, close door open window and turn on bathroom fan, keeps iso fumes contained and evacuates fumes... works great! (dont hold me responsible if you blow yourself teh fuck up doing this... like i said... fuel vapors + electricity/sparks/open flame dont mix well... be SMART)


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 26, 2012)

+rep oakley1984

First time making oil using your method with your measurements and it turned out great 

The oil was a little darker, like a cherry wood colour but I only had about 1/2 oz mid grade and 1/2 oz of some sugar trim that I had ground up like coffee grinds 

Spread a little on some paper with a small sprinkling of BlueberryGum and have smoked about 1/4 of the J and I want to finish this post and go to bed. 

I will try and get some pics when I finish storing it, and for those who care; I used a stovetop flat grill, picked it up from walmart for $16.88 (rollback days must be on )

regards,


----------



## charface (Jul 26, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> flat top stoves i have no idea ive never worked with one!
> 16oz iso isnt going to take long to cook off, probably 1/2hr or less
> 
> i cook in my kitchen all the time, i open doors/windows... never once had a problem, dont smoke, dont light pipes etc... obvious things when working with liquid fuels
> as is my favorite method of cooking now, i use a pancake grille and a pyrex pan that fits it exactly (very large pan...) i put that in my bathroom on counter, close door open window and turn on bathroom fan, keeps iso fumes contained and evacuates fumes... works great! (dont hold me responsible if you blow yourself teh fuck up doing this... like i said... fuel vapors + electricity/sparks/open flame dont mix well... be SMART)


Thanks for the reply. I am gonna try my steamer and make sure the steam and fumes are blown away 
towards the exit instead of pulled in. Something about pulling fumes across the fan scares me.
Maybe just paranoid but I have only been on fire once in all my years so thats pretty good, lol 
I cant`t thank you enough for the thread. I have watched a ton of vids and read all about this 
and I really like your method for keeping the gunk out.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 28, 2012)

oil pr0n
tahoe og jizz

[video=youtube;93ln2gpJo-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93ln2gpJo-Y&amp;hd=1[/video]

ty oakley


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## ODanksta (Aug 24, 2012)

wow, I do mine completely different I just put the weed in a mason jar and fill it with 99.9 Iso and shake the shit out of it. The coffee filter the top of jar held by a rubber band and let it drip on to a pryex dish then stick it on a low temp griddle or flat top stove until all the iso evaporates then BOOM shit tons of 710! 

I thought everybody did it like that, sure beats BHO maybe not in quality but who cares you get more and it's still stronger then shit..


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 25, 2012)

surely this would strip loads of chlorophyll as the plant matter is sitting in the iso for a long time..
does your erl come out dark black?




ODanksta said:


> wow, I do mine completely different I just put the weed in a mason jar and fill it with 99.9 Iso and shake the shit out of it. The coffee filter the top of jar held by a rubber band and let it drip on to a pryex dish then stick it on a low temp griddle or flat top stove until all the iso evaporates then BOOM shit tons of 710!
> 
> I thought everybody did it like that, sure beats BHO maybe not in quality but who cares you get more and it's still stronger then shit..


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 25, 2012)

i neither support nor condone the usage of erl/710/dabs/dabbing etc
personally i think they are stupid childish fads and i will have NO part in it.
its honey oil, and has been for the last 50 years.


----------



## oakley1984 (Sep 25, 2012)

jars have been ordered for the next batch.... coming soon 

videos!


----------



## sonar (Sep 28, 2012)

Great write up man. 

subbed for later


----------



## mrjuggles (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your method. I had never thought of freezing everything before hand, I only did that when making bubble hash!





Currently cooking off the iso, will post pictures of final product soon


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 5, 2012)

mrjuggles said:


> Thank you for posting your method. I had never thought of freezing everything before hand, I only did that when making bubble hash!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you VERY much followed directions exactly! you are going to Love your product


----------



## cycleogic (Oct 9, 2012)

These are a couple batches of ISO I Made for a friend the other day








This is a batch of Sour Diesel after its been heat vac'd at 110-120F three times. it buddered up on me and turned into wax. first time iso has ever done that to me. Had a CRAZY good smell though, super strong!


----------



## OGilostmypassword (Oct 9, 2012)

Interesting method. A friend of mine used a heat gun to determine the perfect temperature for his hot plate. He would add water to his ISO as it would bind with unwanted particulate, but not wanted cannabinoids and boil off. At least this is what he tells me. It does make sense.

You are correct though, hard to tell what your temps are if you're just winging it.


----------



## OGilostmypassword (Oct 9, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


>


That's fucking bad ass.


----------



## cycleogic (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretty easy to monitor temps when you have a thermometer 

as far as adding water to the ISO, I dont think thats a good idea. However, water curing the material you plan to wash with ISO will get out a lot of chlorophyll before extraction. not sure if thats what you meant or not.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 9, 2012)

i assure you adding water to an iso extraction is a massive mistake...
the theory behind what your friend states there, is fucking bulllshit thought up by an idiot... sorry
boil a pot of salty water off... what are you left with? Salt.
boil some chlorophylly water off, what do you get... chlorophyll.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 9, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> i assure you adding water to an iso extraction is a massive mistake...
> the theory behind what your friend states there, is fucking bulllshit thought up by an idiot... sorry
> boil a pot of salty water off... what are you left with? Salt.
> boil some chlorophylly water off, what do you get... chlorophyll.


What about the water cure before the iso though? Makes sense to me. Yields would likely be shitty but quality.......


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 9, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> What about the water cure before the iso though? Makes sense to me. Yields would likely be shitty but quality.......


i dont think their will be a difference in quality, in fact i would favor a non watercured product for quality... as water curing destroys terpenes.

but with the way the extraction works no chlorophyll is extracted so theres really not much need for the water cure... try it out? post your results!


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 9, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> i dont think their will be a difference in quality, in fact i would favor a non watercured product for quality... as water curing destroys terpenes.
> 
> but with the way the extraction works no chlorophyll is extracted so theres really not much need for the water cure... try it out? post your results!



Hell, i'm still trying to increase my yield lol. Definitely not trying anything that might reduce it at this point. Not until i move and can grow outdoors again so i have plenty of "experimental" material.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## budlover13 (Oct 11, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


>



Not trying to be a dick or question methods because i'm such a noob at oils/concentrates it's not even funny. But, what's contained in the bubbles out of an ISO extraction that is that golden?


----------



## cycleogic (Oct 11, 2012)

Air Im imagining. That looks sooooo bomb Oakley! Great job on that batch. Whats the consistency like? sap? shatter?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 11, 2012)

inbetween sap and shatter, and yes the bubbles are just air.


----------



## cycleogic (Oct 12, 2012)

Thats the consistency I strive for. Sometimes They wax up on me after vac'ing a few times


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Oct 14, 2012)

good tek but im not sure about using anything but stainless steel or glass to filter my iso in.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 14, 2012)

ControlledEnviorment said:


> good tek but im not sure about using anything but stainless steel or glass to filter my iso in.


iso comes in a plastic bottle.
Heh.


----------



## CanadianDank (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks. +rep


----------



## alex.h.sarabi (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey I tried your method for the first time this week and I just wanted to get your opinion on my final product. 


Any feedback is welcome!


----------



## motorcycleracer (Oct 17, 2012)

Oakley1984

I'm trying to find a Pyrex/borosilicate that would be of good size for this and would hold up to the heat of my hot plate. Do you have the size of the one you're using when doing a batch around the size you posted in your tutorial? Wondering if you could share a link to one, seems that some are now built with Lime stone or some other material and they shatter so was wanting to find one that would not shatter and would be safer to use with my hot plate.


----------



## Shawns (Oct 19, 2012)

this was made using similar methods


----------



## ronnor (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice tutorial, thanks for taking the time. Mine doesn't look as clean as yours but will.


----------



## cycleogic (Oct 23, 2012)

is my shatter up to par?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 23, 2012)

cycleogic said:


> is my shatter up to par?
> 
> View attachment 2384171


looking Excellent!


----------



## wolfhoundaddy (Oct 24, 2012)

Oakley, I like how you are running this post. Good job. 

I am interested in making topical for pain relief. I am going to use fan leaf and stalks to start. Also going to look into trying the roots. I may later run low grade buds.
I have soaked fresh leaf for days, yes very green!
I used stalks and did the quick wash. Very nice amber color.
I do get nice pain relief from doing this, something along the line of ibuprofen or aspirin. Didn't notice alot of difference between the two.

I would like to try your method and when it is reduced as far as possible, work some coconut oil into it, and bees wax.

I am hoping that concentrating it will increase its potency. 

Anyone, any thoughts. Thanks


----------



## ScientistTK429 (Nov 2, 2012)

Oakley, 
Excellent post. Your knowledge of the fundamental principles behind your work show through loud and clear. I have a couple of questions for you.

1. While you do heat the solvent in the final steps, I wonder if you are making a point to reach the temperature where decarboxylation of THCA occurs (50°C ) without boiling the ISO (82°C) which would also boil off some of the more volatile cannabinoids (CBD in particular). If you don't get it this hot, do you a recommend decarboxylating step prior to freezing the plant material in preparation for extraction?

2. Do you see any advantage to "super chilling" the plant material and ISO to -80°C using dry ice? I know you talked about it before but i wasn't clear on your final verdict on whether this would be beneficial. Further, if it was "super chilled" would that alter the solubility of the cannibinoids in ethanol significantly? I imagine this would alter the exposure time needed for the highest Cannabinoid/Chlorophyll ratio. Would this prolong the exposure time? Would it allow for some mild agitation to increase the number of trichromes that make it past the filter into the next step? I know you are anti-shaking but what if super cooling could allow for that without picking up more chlorophyll? Would the color of the filtrate be a good indicator of when to stop contact between the plant material and the ISO? For example, i would continue to pour some "super chilled" ISO through until it reached the very slightly green color in your original post.

Any thoughts are most appreciated.
Thanks, 
TK429


----------



## CdnBud (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey Oakley, great job on the tutorial man.....I have a few questions for you.I have never made iso before but have made BHO and Bubble.
So this would be my first time making ISO.
#1> using the ratio of 1OZ of trim to 1 litre of 99% iso, how long should this cook for?
#2> How do you know when the ISO is finished cooking off and ready?

Thanks bud.


----------



## writtin (Nov 7, 2012)

I have not finished reading the whole thread yet - but Oakley I have a question - would using ice wax(bubble hash or whatever you wanna call it) in place of bud result in a much higher yield? also - if using 91% and using bubble hash wouldnt you have to wait for the extra water from the bubble hash to evap off so using a 91% alcohol the 9% water will go with the water from the bubble rightl?

So say you are getting around a 20% yield and you use 28 grams(1 oz) you would end up with 5.6 grams of oil right? so say you have about 28 grams of ice wax, would that result in a closer to 40/50% yield?
Thank you for your time


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

writtin said:


> I have not finished reading the whole thread yet - but Oakley I have a question - would using ice wax(bubble hash or whatever you wanna call it) in place of bud result in a much higher yield? also - if using 91% and using bubble hash wouldnt you have to wait for the extra water from the bubble hash to evap off so using a 91% alcohol the 9% water will go with the water from the bubble rightl?
> 
> So say you are getting around a 20% yield and you use 28 grams(1 oz) you would end up with 5.6 grams of oil right? so say you have about 28 grams of ice wax, would that result in a closer to 40/50% yield?
> Thank you for your time


your theorys are correct for the most part... keep in mind when you use bubble/crystal to make oil with you will end up with a MUCH darker product!
and i wouldnt use bubble that hasnt been quite literally overdried, try dry ice hash, should work much better !


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

CdnBud said:


> Hey Oakley, great job on the tutorial man.....I have a few questions for you.I have never made iso before but have made BHO and Bubble.
> So this would be my first time making ISO.
> #1> using the ratio of 1OZ of trim to 1 litre of 99% iso, how long should this cook for?
> #2> How do you know when the ISO is finished cooking off and ready?
> ...


cooks for as long as it takes
and, it will thicken down at the end... use your nose! the smell of iso is pretty noticeable.
soon ill be putting up a full vacuum purging demo of iso products as well to yet again increase quality.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

ScientistTK429 said:


> Oakley,
> Excellent post. Your knowledge of the fundamental principles behind your work show through loud and clear. I have a couple of questions for you.
> 
> 1. While you do heat the solvent in the final steps, I wonder if you are making a point to reach the temperature where decarboxylation of THCA occurs (50°C ) without boiling the ISO (82°C) which would also boil off some of the more volatile cannabinoids (CBD in particular). If you don't get it this hot, do you a recommend decarboxylating step prior to freezing the plant material in preparation for extraction?
> ...


decarbing is more of a step for cooking than concentrates from my knowledge... i have never deemed this as a necessary step for extractions.

dry ice isnt readily available to me so i have yet to play with this side of things... my personal believe if i was going to use dry ice and iso for an extraction, i would try a stainless steel pressure cooker, put dry ice and iso into it, seal up lid and either wait for the co2 release of the dry ice to reach pressure. or manually pressurize it. still limited contact time tho, 60 seconds or so. 

the agitation isnt going to help extract what you are really looking for... pressure however will help penetrate into trichomes of all kinds, bulbous, non bulbous, stalked etc... and allow for a more complete extraction.


----------



## Cannaboss91 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is legit. Attempting it on my next hash run.


----------



## Cannaboss91 (Dec 8, 2012)

Just threw my ingredients in the freezer I will be following these exact steps ill let you know how it comes out


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Dec 9, 2012)

how did it come out? Im using 91% iso and its on the hot plate now. Seems to be taking forever to evap and its still really clear looking. Hope there is something in the alcohol...


----------



## ru4r34l (Dec 9, 2012)

oakley1984 has the most refined method I have seen and used, I have a batch of about 3oz of OG Kush that has been extracted and is on the hotplate as I type this post.

I will see if I can get some shots up of initial, almost done, and finished product.

Here's what I am starting with.



















Getting there.. about 3/4 done. sorry for the horrible pictures.













regards,


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Dec 9, 2012)

I just ran an ounce through. Got maybe .25 grams out of it. Really pathetic yield. The weed i used was bad but not that bad. I pulled probably .75 grams off just some leaf trim using the shake the mason jar method. But it does look really clean.
I'm going to run another ounce through tonight and go a little slower and use some better weed on this run.
Bit disappointed now but well see how the next one goes.

how long did it take you to cook off the alcohol? I assume you used 3 liters for 3oz?

What temp did you have your hotplate set at?



First run actually ended up being .5g. Second run 1.1g.

gooey as hell. smells dank. Need to get my buddy to dab some and let me know how it is.


----------



## LimitedEdition68 (Dec 14, 2012)

First of all, I'd like to thank oakley, as I just used a slight variation of this method and I'm pretty happy with the results. It isn't perfect, but considering the quality of the flowers I used and the fact it was my first oil extraction, it was a great starting point. In regards to yield, I got a solid half gram from a half ounce of some mediocre outdoor running 16oz of 99%. Google boiling points of materials to get an idea for ideal temps. G'luck sir.


----------



## only71 (Dec 17, 2012)

was just about to ask if we coul duse that i live in a state that u can still get that 198% insane


----------



## only71 (Dec 17, 2012)

$1300 a gal. everclear is $20 a 1 L


----------



## only71 (Dec 17, 2012)

great guide


----------



## EzExtractions (Dec 17, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> iso comes in a plastic bottle.
> Heh.


Ya a plastic bottle that was designed specifically to hold ISO you think all plastics are the same?


----------



## Azweepei (Dec 18, 2012)

EzExtractions said:


> Ya a plastic bottle that was designed specifically to hold ISO you think all plastics are the same?


the 99% iso i have in the freezer comes in plastic #2 HDPE. if you look at Wiki it says...


> *HDPE*
> 
> The most-often recycled plastic[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP], HDPE (high-density polyethylene) or number 2, is downcycled into plastic lumber, tables, roadside curbs, benches, truck cargo liners, trash receptacles, stationery (e.g. rulers) and other durable plastic products and is usually in demand.


it seems that the plastic iso bottle is quite common and not so special after all... unless you count that it is mostly recycled material


----------



## EzExtractions (Dec 18, 2012)

Azweepei said:


> the 99% iso i have in the freezer comes in plastic #2 HDPE. if you look at Wiki it says...
> 
> it seems that the plastic iso bottle is quite common and not so special after all... unless you count that it is mostly recycled material


touche. thank you for that bit of info


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol. argument nullified.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 12, 2013)

brought back a year old thread just to say that.. awesome lol.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 13, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> brought back a year old thread just to say that.. awesome lol.


*12-18-2012, 07:40 PM
**
*date of last post before my reply... its called being away for the holidays. should try it keyboard warrior*
*


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 13, 2013)

try being away for the holidays?? lol. I spent 2 weeks snowmobiling in 10 feet of fresh powder at 10,000~ feet elevation, on a brand new sled in northern BC, put on 1300 miles in the snow!!! then 10 days in mexico.. tell me I didnt fuckin get away for holidays lol! yeah right.

the new year thing fucked me up.. not much time for calenders when youre on top of a mountain or under the sea.

so you didnt bring back a *year* old thread... just revived a *month* old thread to state what we all knew for a month already.. "argument nullified"

thanks captain obvious. we werent able to tell for ourselfs that the argument was over. thanks a lot.

keyboard warrior??? might wanna get your internet terms straightened out. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=keyboard warrior

I couldnt be any further from a keyboard warrior, mainly because I just dont give a fuck. I have no problems, got a nice life. I dont get angry especially over the computer to someone on the internet ive never met for reviving a month old thread.


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 13, 2013)

Replace ISO with Ethanol (Grain alcohol) such as everclear or alcool.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 13, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> try being away for the holidays?? lol. I spent 2 weeks snowmobiling in 10 feet of fresh powder at 10,000~ feet elevation, on a brand new sled in northern BC, put on 1300 miles in the snow!!! then 10 days in mexico.. tell me I didnt fuckin get away for holidays lol! yeah right.
> 
> the new year thing fucked me up.. not much time for calenders when youre on top of a mountain or under the sea.
> 
> ...


 get the fuck outta my thread you trolling homo.


----------



## berkman858 (Jan 14, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I dont get angry especially over the computer to someone on the internet ive never met for reviving a month old thread.



So, information is useless after a month? Have you never read a book or something older than a month? You can find some useful information if you stop being such a piece of shit.


----------



## geofresh (Jan 14, 2013)

Oakley, I used your tek here to create some oil out of some mid-grade outdoor buds as well as some sugar trim off of some beautiful indoor headband. I must say, it created quite the oil! Now, after reading your thread I have noticed you say that you think dabbing is childish etc, and I don't necessarily disagree with you, however, it is my preferred method of medicating. Much more pleasant on my poor lungs. The culture that has exploded as a result of it IS childish, I will admit that lol. Guess I wanted to pop in and say thanks for the tek and I can't wait to try the large batch method with the pound of dry sugar trim I have sitting around.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 17, 2013)

geofresh said:


> Oakley, I used your tek here to create some oil out of some mid-grade outdoor buds as well as some sugar trim off of some beautiful indoor headband. I must say, it created quite the oil! Now, after reading your thread I have noticed you say that you think dabbing is childish etc, and I don't necessarily disagree with you, however, it is my preferred method of medicating. Much more pleasant on my poor lungs. The culture that has exploded as a result of it IS childish, I will admit that lol. Guess I wanted to pop in and say thanks for the tek and I can't wait to try the large batch method with the pound of dry sugar trim I have sitting around.


dabbing in the term, its hotknifing and has been for the last 40 something years.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 17, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> geofresh said:
> 
> 
> > Oakley, I used your tek here to create some oil out of some mid-grade outdoor buds as well as some sugar trim off of some beautiful indoor headband. I must say, it created quite the oil! Now, after reading your thread I have noticed you say that you think dabbing is childish etc, and I don't necessarily disagree with you, however, it is my preferred method of medicating. Much more pleasant on my poor lungs. The culture that has exploded as a result of it IS childish, I will admit that lol. Guess I wanted to pop in and say thanks for the tek and I can't wait to try the large batch method with the pound of dry sugar trim I have sitting around.
> ...


You say pot I say weed. What difference does it make? It's all herb.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2013)

I stick it in a vape.. what is that called?


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Jan 18, 2013)

I believe that is called a Dirty Sanchez.


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 14, 2013)

oakley, nice tek. ive read countless rso/qwiso threads over the last month of so, even made a few qwiso batches myself and turned some GDT (green dragon tincture into an oil, i dint know it, but it leaves behind a black soot in my vape, injest only). im gonna follow your tekj today when i make more oil for my new Gpen. i have apx 14g's of some killer pineapple express bud, jar cured, fully dried and in the freezer for 3 days next to the iso. pics and what not to follow in another thread. id rather not threadjack your thread. i hope the yeild will be worth it as i dont wanna waste 90.00. lol


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 14, 2013)

no by all means please share here! this thread is for all iso junkies


----------



## Shawns (Feb 14, 2013)

Make sure you break up those buds, personally I break everything up real good I find you get more that way


----------



## Shawns (Feb 14, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> dabbing in the term, its hotknifing and has been for the last 40 something years.


I've been saying that to myself ever since I saw someone do a dap, I thought fuck these people are paying hundreds of dollars on these special bongs just to do dabs, all we use to do is grab a couple knives out of the kitchen heat them up on the stove, works great and knives are cheap lol


----------



## EzExtractions (Feb 14, 2013)

Shawns said:


> I've been saying that to myself ever since I saw someone do a dap, I thought fuck these people are paying hundreds of dollars on these special bongs just to do dabs, all we use to do is grab a couple knives out of the kitchen heat them up on the stove, works great and knives are cheap lol



because you dont support the cannabis community (glass blowers, head shops, etc) when you use a pair of knifes and your stove, plus the artist are getting very creative with the designs i personly think its way cooler than standing over your kitchen stove with 2 knives and a straw, easier too IMO


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 14, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> no by all means please share here! this thread is for all iso junkies



ok, its almost done evaping. i did 2 pulls. ill get into it more in my post wiht pics and tek. 1st pull 15 seconds, dump inot my coffee filter (AWESOME color). 2nd pull, i got some neon green right off the bat. i used about 1/2 clean/new iso from what i did on the 1st pull. i was just gonna dump it in the sink, but figured id see what happens with it and try it out. 

be back in a bit. time to start scraping the 1st "money" dish.


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 14, 2013)

Shawns said:


> I've been saying that to myself ever since I saw someone do a dap, I thought fuck these people are paying hundreds of dollars on these special bongs just to do dabs, all we use to do is grab a couple knives out of the kitchen heat them up on the stove, works great and knives are cheap lol


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 14, 2013)

ok, all done. i did 2 pulls with 91% iso, both bud (fully cured) and iso were in freezer for 3 days. bud, well it was buds (small nugs broken up wiht fingers). i may have gotten my dry bud weight incorrect. as my return calculations DO NOT add up to SHIT!!! i feel like i just dumped 80.00 (10.00/g) down the shitter. the weed is g13 labs Pineapple Express (high potent buds and FULL of trichs). i thought i weighted out my dry bud to 8.5g. my total return was 1.5g. i think ill save the bud for smoking and just buy the damn oil. it will be ALOT cheaper. anyways, im not concentrate expert, as this is only my 2 or 3rd attempt.

1st pull is 15 seconds of agitating it in a mason jar with a wood spoon.
let drain in an unbleached coffee filter. *awesome *golden color, clean and see thru (no haze)

2nd pull is 15 seconds with fresh iso agited in mason jar with wood spoon. 
let drain in unbleached coffee filter. neon green color (hope its not chloro nasty: fingers crossed) 

both pulls in seperate dishes to evap. the 1st pull is the larger round pyrex. the 2nd pull is in the smaller lid (reversed glas lid).

thanks oak for the tek and allowing me to post whore your thread.


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 14, 2013)

Shawns said:


> I've been saying that to myself ever since I saw someone do a dap, I thought fuck these people are paying hundreds of dollars on these special bongs just to do dabs, all we use to do is grab a couple knives out of the kitchen heat them up on the stove, works great and knives are cheap lol


i bought a G-Pen with the oil adapter. screw the ghetto 15yr old knife style of dabbing. if you need a concentrate pipe so bad, ill send you my old concentrate pipe. you'll need a torch for it tho, knives wont work. lol


----------



## berkman858 (Feb 14, 2013)

DemonTrich said:


> ok, all done. i did 2 pulls with 91% iso, both bud (fully cured) and iso were in freezer for 3 days. bud, well it was buds (small nugs broken up wiht fingers). i may have gotten my dry bud weight incorrect. as my return calculations DO NOT add up to SHIT!!! i feel like i just dumped 80.00 (10.00/g) down the shitter. the weed is g13 labs Pineapple Express (high potent buds and FULL of trichs). i thought i weighted out my dry bud to 8.5g. my total return was 1.5g. i think ill save the bud for smoking and just buy the damn oil. it will be ALOT cheaper. anyways, im not concentrate expert, as this is only my 2 or 3rd attempt.
> 
> 1st pull is 15 seconds of agitating it in a mason jar with a wood spoon.
> let drain in an unbleached coffee filter. *awesome *golden color, clean and see thru (no haze)
> ...


Agitation = shitty product. That's why your ISO is brown or dark green and oakley's is clear.


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 14, 2013)

um, by agitation i mean slowly stiring. not shaking like most others do. my 1st pull was perfect color. nice amber color. my 2nd pull was not so amber, had some green in it. 

when im scraping my plates, BOTH pulls are amber color in the light. just like the hundreds of other pics ive seen on here and IC. once its all scraped together, of course its gonna look dark. its a solid ball. light is hard to pass thru an object with mass. im sorry i didnt spread it all out nice and pretty for picture takin (had other shit to do). but take my work, its a nice amber color, not a dark black piece of crap. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

My last attempt.


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 21, 2013)

sorry for my absence as of late ill be around more often now!
divorce sucks


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 21, 2013)

sorry to hear abut the big D.


----------



## berkman858 (Feb 21, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> sorry for my absence as of late ill be around more often now!
> divorce sucks


Sounds like you are getting your freedom back, congrats!


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 23, 2013)

slowly but surely yah


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Feb 24, 2013)

> I've been saying that to myself ever since I saw someone do a dap, I thought fuck these people are paying hundreds of dollars on these special bongs just to do dabs, all we use to do is grab a couple knives out of the kitchen heat them up on the stove, works great and knives are cheap lol


We used to smoke hash oil using paper clips, aluminum foil, and Bic pens in college (25 years ago). Pretty much the same way herion smokers "chase the dragon." The oil was super potent, but the smoking experience felt pretty gutter. I love my dabbing rig.


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 5, 2013)

well i just got my hands on 5lbs of cured kush trimmings (yes 5lbs of Dry trim)
perhaps ill finally make a video.


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey man awesome tutorial I've been looking for a simple step by step explanation like this. 

I have a question though,


When you say hot plate do you mean like the griddles? 

Just trying to figure that out because from my understanding pyrex can explode on a regular burner so I was confused


----------



## TadVash (Mar 12, 2013)

That's a good question, is there anything you can do if you dont have a hot plate?


----------



## mokuro (Mar 12, 2013)

i evaporate alcohol w/ eletric oven and a fan


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 12, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> Hey man awesome tutorial I've been looking for a simple step by step explanation like this.
> 
> I have a question though,
> 
> ...


yup you got it man, electric griddle, pancake griddle, etc etc... all same type of thing, just an electric hotplate thats not an exposed element


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Mar 12, 2013)

Do you have to purge the end result? Or does the cooking process allow the ISO to evaporate suffientiently enough for a safe clean smoke? My gf and I are wanting to make some from our trimmings and popcorns but have concerns on inhaling the end product.


----------



## Shawns (Mar 12, 2013)

I slowly evaporate mine till theres no more bubbles and mine taste fine, I've never purged mine I think thats mainly for BHO to pull the rest of the butane out (i think) lol, I dont know much about BHO but I have tried it and could always taste the butane, the only time i've ever been able to taste the iso is if it wasn't cooked off enough


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 18, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> well i just got my hands on 5lbs of cured kush trimmings (yes 5lbs of Dry trim)
> perhaps ill finally make a video.


please let us know when you do, nothing like a visual explanation. have just been put onto this thread regarding questions i HAD about using ISO for making oil, specifically Simpsons oil, if there's a difference, but i pretty much found out all i needed to know by reading through... great effort oakley. repect from Wales UK and thanks cannabineer for the link.. will post pics of my effort one day when i get round to making some....


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 19, 2013)

You can remove the iso with heat or with lower heat and vacuum, to levels that are save to ingest.


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 30, 2013)

just a lil preview of things to come... about 7g? i dunno



made from leaf only. 
Strain; Purple White Lightning


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 30, 2013)

beautiful. I love the amber color


----------



## bmrick (Mar 30, 2013)

so, i tried to read all the pages, and then when i realized i was only halfway through at 20 i said fuck it I'm just gonna ask my question. Sorry if this has been posted before. Anyways, I'm interested in this method for making tinctures, so i plan on using everclear instead of ISO. From what I've read, the fact that Everclear is 75 percent alcohol won't make a big deal because your guys's obsession with the 99 percent pure alcohols is due mainly to an interest in getting as pure an oil as possible right? Cause I just want to keep the nasty looking plant material out of my drink. That's what really is drawing me to this method.

Since this is gonna be ingested, I'd like to decarb the weed first. That's not gonna break down the chlorophyll into anything that's gonna be more easily extracted is it?

Also, does this method really maximize yield? I've made tinctures before where the method involved letting the cannabis sit in the alcohol. It was my understanding that it takes time for the cannabinoids to be extracted. Is a quick wash really adequate for grabbing all the cannabinoids?


Thnx for the help and for the guide. This oil looks danky and I can't wait to make some of it when my buddy whose got bulk (that like an ounce for me) comes around.


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 30, 2013)

bmrick said:


> so, i tried to read all the pages, and then when i realized i was only halfway through at 20 i said fuck it I'm just gonna ask my question. Sorry if this has been posted before. Anyways, I'm interested in this method for making tinctures, so i plan on using everclear instead of ISO. From what I've read, the fact that Everclear is 75 percent alcohol won't make a big deal because your guys's obsession with the 99 percent pure alcohols is due mainly to an interest in getting as pure an oil as possible right? Cause I just want to keep the nasty looking plant material out of my drink. That's what really is drawing me to this method.
> 
> Since this is gonna be ingested, I'd like to decarb the weed first. That's not gonna break down the chlorophyll into anything that's gonna be more easily extracted is it?
> 
> ...


The remaining 25% water in 75% Everclear will extract a boat load of water solubles and wash away the water soluble protein binding compounds protecting the chlorophyll from the alcohol.

You will end up with a greeeeen extraction that many find distasteful.

MayI suggest 95.5% 190 proof Everclear and use frozen QWET techniques for extraction, before removing the alcohol and decarboxylating, and then adding back enough alcohol for your desired tincture viscosity?


Decarbing won't break down the chlorophyll, but it will remove the water, so doing a frozen QWET is ineffective and the material is exceedingly dry and brittle, fragmenting with agitation and making fines in the extraction more probable.

It takes an extra step, but if you do a frozen QWETextraction and then remove all the alcohol, it is easy to precisely decarb theoil in a 250F hot oil bath, before adding back in sufficient alcohol or other menstruum to make a tincture. 

Decarboxylating plant material is imprecise, because youcan't tell by looking where the process is at, while you can with oil by just watching the CO2 bubbles.

It takes multiple washes to extract all the cannabinoids with alcohol, with refreezing in between extractions. You will also never get all the cannabinoids with alcohol, without also picking up some undesirable constituents.

Soaking for extended periods, may get the last bit of cannabinoids, but it will also extract and concentrate the chlorophyll, as well as plant alkaloids and other water solubles. 

Consider three QWET extractions and using glycerin or oil to extract the rest, for oral meds.


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> The remaining 25% water in 75% Everclear will extract a boat load of water solubles and wash away the water soluble protein binding compounds protecting the chlorophyll from the alcohol.
> 
> You will end up with a greeeeen extraction that many find distasteful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, do you have any links to this QWET extraction process? You have sparked my interest.


----------



## bmrick (Mar 31, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> The remaining 25% water in 75% Everclear will extract a boat load of water solubles and wash away the water soluble protein binding compounds protecting the chlorophyll from the alcohol.
> 
> You will end up with a greeeeen extraction that many find distasteful.
> 
> ...


hey man thanks for the info, especially that part on the water soluble molecules. I'm glad i didn't try and do the wash yet. I'll look into these processes you speak of.


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 1, 2013)

berkman858 said:


> Thanks for the info, do you have any links to this QWET extraction process? You have sparked my interest.




http://skunkpharmresearch.com/qwet-extraction/


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 3, 2013)

Time to show off a lil lol 

Purple Grizzley Oil
22g

Approx 3/8ths of an inch thick in the dish.



Even with flash on, Extremely clear!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 3, 2013)

I just wanna eat it.. lol


----------



## Shawns (Apr 3, 2013)

thats what i love about iso oil theres no fucking around when its done cooking thats it ready to smoke


----------



## WarMachine (May 18, 2013)

I signed up just for this thread. Really good guide! I made my first batch with 91% ISO with trim and it came out looking like the BHO I had made with the same strand. I am going to try to use the 99.9%, it's not really ideal just because of cost but I really want to try it. I'll try to take pics and maybe a video of the next batch I make! Thanks again *oakley1984* for the guide! Hope you make a video to see you making it first hand! Mine always tend to come out a little yellowish, never really amber like the others. I might have pictures of my old batch somewhere.


----------



## WarMachine (May 18, 2013)

Here are a couple of pictures of some older ISO I had made, these were made NOT using this method.



Here is the only picture I could find that I made using THIS guide (I used 91% ISO, did water baths basically).



Came out really good (as far as dabing and edibles too) the flavor was really good too. Only 1 person said the flavor tastes "weird almost burnt" which really doesn't make sense to me.. I liked it and so did others so I really dont care .


----------



## WarMachine (May 18, 2013)

Here is a picture of BHO I had made.


The ISO & BHO were both made using trim. A video from*oakley1984* would still be nice, especially different videos (batch with trim, batch with nugs) just to see the visual difference.


----------



## Stillblazinit (May 21, 2013)

after reading through the early pages, i hope you guys arent hot knifing this super clean hash anymore haha..... glass! also sub'd


----------



## WarMachine (May 21, 2013)

I personally like using a glow rod to enjoy my concentrates/extracts. Weather it be "dabing" with it or just hovering over the material with it. Lets you appreciate the flavor of your work and also doesn't take to long to heat.


----------



## Stillblazinit (May 22, 2013)

Shawns said:


> I've been saying that to myself ever since I saw someone do a dap, I thought fuck these people are paying hundreds of dollars on these special bongs just to do dabs, all we use to do is grab a couple knives out of the kitchen heat them up on the stove, works great and knives are cheap lol


im sorry but it all depends on the metal youre using. even when you get your super expensive titanium dab essentials nail, you still need to season it to get rid of the lubricant taste used during the machining of the metal, by torching several times and dabbing your own personal oil or some reclaim oil. either way kitchen knives might contain a polish or just be low grade metal in general that can flake off or worse give you an unwanted reaction and land in the hospital. and if you have hundreds of dollars to buy or grow all this material, you surely have 100 to spare on a small bong and 50-100 to spend on a damn good nail! im not trying to offend anyone here, this thread has shown me soooo much and I wanna see how much more oakley can show us. in fact, i hope he can shed some light on this subject of hot knifing and the dangers involved with that vs a seasoned titanium nail. anyone agree? disagree? thanks guys


----------



## gradice11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have scanned all the pages, don't think this was mentioned. Has anyone here who has made the oil that had it tested for its thc and cbd%? I ask because I was going to make the Rick Simpson oil for my stepfather with leukemia. Rick says and he's adamant about the thc levels in the oil need to be at least 90%. I have check everywhere for premade oils but nothing I found was over 80%. I would like to try myself but don't want all my effort to be in vain...
There is also a machine similar to the Thai iso 2, which I've only heard great things about. Its at superflowertower.com. it looks foolproof. Does anyone have experience with this and the quality of oil produced? 
Thanks


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 6, 2013)

if you want 90%... do it yourself (no offense) and I mean everything, from spending thousands on a top of the line grow room with top techniques.. invest a few months mastering it. grow the most amazing weed ever... then collect all the trics from that, and make your oil with that if ya want a true 90%

cant rely on other peoples shit... im a firm believer of "if you want something done right, do it yourself"

id imagine its really not too tough, especially if youre allowed to grow legally. 2 crops and a few thousand bucks and you can fill an ice cream bucket with 95% thc oil


----------



## Cousin Dickey (Jun 6, 2013)

Is there any advantage to using kif rather than bud? Is there a difference in the final oil?


----------



## gradice11 (Jun 6, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> if you want 90%... do it yourself (no offense) and I mean everything, from spending thousands on a top of the line grow room with top techniques.. invest a few months mastering it. grow the most amazing weed ever... then collect all the trics from that, and make your oil with that if ya want a true 90%
> 
> cant rely on other peoples shit... im a firm believer of "if you want something done right, do it yourself"
> 
> id imagine its really not too tough, especially if youre allowed to grow legally. 2 crops and a few thousand bucks and you can fill an ice cream bucket with 95% thc oil


...

Hes on his deathbed, no time. I do plan on growing in the future. But, me being a rookie, I am looking for the most efficient, easiest way to get that high quality of an extract.... I found a dispensary that has a lab tested Strong Indica Hybrid of 32%THC. That's the highest I've found. For extraction I was going to use something similar to the Thai ISO2 from the 70's, which I heard is an almost foolproof and very effective method. This one is The Super Flower Tower(see pic). It looks identical and is cheaper and readily available. The only thing. I can't find reviews anywhere which makes me wonder...Anyways, the patient it is for has a very low white blood cell count so I do not want to use butane or Namptha. was going to use everclear, but 99%iso might be ok......Any advise here would be helpful. flower.jpg


----------



## oakley1984 (Jun 7, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> if you want 90%... do it yourself (no offense) and I mean everything, from spending thousands on a top of the line grow room with top techniques.. invest a few months mastering it. grow the most amazing weed ever... then collect all the trics from that, and make your oil with that if ya want a true 90%
> 
> cant rely on other peoples shit... im a firm believer of "if you want something done right, do it yourself"
> 
> id imagine its really not too tough, especially if youre allowed to grow legally. 2 crops and a few thousand bucks and you can fill an ice cream bucket with 95% thc oil


sorry i just have to LOL at one part of this statement 

"invest a few months mastering it" thats not even possible, trying to "master" your grow room is a several year endeavor...


----------



## oakley1984 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cousin Dickey said:


> Is there any advantage to using kif rather than bud? Is there a difference in the final oil?


clarity will go down, yield will go up.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jun 7, 2013)

Stillblazinit said:


> im sorry but it all depends on the metal youre using. even when you get your super expensive titanium dab essentials nail, you still need to season it to get rid of the lubricant taste used during the machining of the metal, by torching several times and dabbing your own personal oil or some reclaim oil. either way kitchen knives might contain a polish or just be low grade metal in general that can flake off or worse give you an unwanted reaction and land in the hospital. and if you have hundreds of dollars to buy or grow all this material, you surely have 100 to spare on a small bong and 50-100 to spend on a damn good nail! im not trying to offend anyone here, this thread has shown me soooo much and I wanna see how much more oakley can show us. in fact, i hope he can shed some light on this subject of hot knifing and the dangers involved with that vs a seasoned titanium nail. anyone agree? disagree? thanks guys


yup, stainless does offgas, so does titanium tho.

dont believe me on the titanium? why you think its white after you torch the fuck out of it! its oxidation!

honestly tho i dont really give a fuck... im willing to bet that pumping your car full of gas exposes you to more dangerous hydrocarbons and gasses than what a piece of stainless or titanium is going to offgas.

so fuck it, use what ever floats your boat.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jun 7, 2013)

gradice11 said:


> I have scanned all the pages, don't think this was mentioned. Has anyone here who has made the oil that had it tested for its thc and cbd%? I ask because I was going to make the Rick Simpson oil for my stepfather with leukemia. Rick says and he's adamant about the thc levels in the oil need to be at least 90%. I have check everywhere for premade oils but nothing I found was over 80%. I would like to try myself but don't want all my effort to be in vain...
> There is also a machine similar to the Thai iso 2, which I've only heard great things about. Its at superflowertower.com. it looks foolproof. Does anyone have experience with this and the quality of oil produced?
> Thanks


the thaiiso2 is a reflux soxhlet and will make the blackest of the black tars you have ever seen.

you have 3 options;

Make RSO according to directions
Make my oil according to directions
Make BHO shatter via a winterizing with ethanol

also you have the right idea by trying to start with the strongest strain you can find you will have a significantly less amount of work ahead of you and a greater yield to get the quality of product you're looking for


----------



## oakley1984 (Jun 7, 2013)

Stillblazinit said:


> after reading through the early pages, i hope you guys arent hot knifing this super clean hash anymore haha..... glass! also sub'd


hotknifing = win
glass = fail

at least in my books when it comes to oil


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't any Cali dispensaries have RSO? Given the urgency, why don't you start by buying some RSO and then work on making your own? I doubt RSO will help, but if it does, I'd imagine the sooner you start it the better. Good luck to you and your stepfather.

BTW, if you google for "Rick Simpson Oil forums" you will find a lot of discussion threads where you might get better info.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 7, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> sorry i just have to LOL at one part of this statement
> 
> "invest a few months mastering it" thats not even possible, trying to "master" your grow room is a several year endeavor...


lol you just wait until I am in my own place.

I will spend so much time and money on the ultimate grow room it will be impossible to grow anything less than amazing.

I do agree with you that it takes years to perfect it and learn the tricks.. like anything. experience cant be bought or taught.

but what I am saying is that if I got the best seeds money could buy, 5 1000W lights, the best soil and nutes money can buy. and studied forums all day and night (which im going to) posting pictures and getting advice/tips/walkthroughs or grow room ideas from the best in the world, that I bet I could grow some pretty god damn good weed my 2nd or 3rd crop out. especially if a family members life was on the line and this had a chance of helping. not curing their illnes, but even just helping.. I would dedicate my life to doing it until they were gone. 

BUT, if the original poster of the question has access to 32% weed, then theres your answer. but it aint gonna be cheap. as far as the other part... fadedawg might be the guy to talk to if time is of the essence.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 8, 2013)

gradice11 said:


> ...
> 
> Hes on his deathbed, no time. I do plan on growing in the future. But, me being a rookie, I am looking for the most efficient, easiest way to get that high quality of an extract.... I found a dispensary that has a lab tested Strong Indica Hybrid of 32%THC. That's the highest I've found. For extraction I was going to use something similar to the Thai ISO2 from the 70's, which I heard is an almost foolproof and very effective method. This one is The Super Flower Tower(see pic). It looks identical and is cheaper and readily available. The only thing. I can't find reviews anywhere which makes me wonder...Anyways, the patient it is for has a very low white blood cell count so I do not want to use butane or Namptha. was going to use everclear, but 99%iso might be ok......Any advise here would be helpful. flower.jpg


The Thai is a refluxing soxhleting extractor, so with a polar solvent like alcohol, it will also extract and concentrate the chlorophyll. It would have to be used with a non polar solvent like hexane, to produce a pristine oil. 

If you are going to use Iso or ethanol, I suggest QWET techniques.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jun 8, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> lol you just wait until I am in my own place.
> 
> I will spend so much time and money on the ultimate grow room it will be impossible to grow anything less than amazing.
> 
> ...


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 11, 2013)

Yo Oakley you should make a video on how to do this, it would be pretty informative for everyone!


----------



## Twitch (Jul 11, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> lol you just wait until I am in my own place.
> 
> I will spend so much time and money on the ultimate grow room it will be impossible to grow anything less than amazing.
> 
> ...


lol, i have done this


----------



## 710head (Jul 24, 2013)

Why do you freeze the iso first, I always do but I take it out of the freezer so its going to get warmer anyway. What's the science behind it?


----------



## BluJayz (Aug 4, 2013)

710head said:


> Why do you freeze the iso first, I always do but I take it out of the freezer so its going to get warmer anyway. What's the science behind it?


It slows the break down and extraction of chlorophyll. Warm ISO will more actively strip the plant of chlorophyll. 



oakley1984 said:


> Step 6; Cooking!
> 
> Use a pyrex/borosilicate dish.
> i like to use a hot plate to heat my iso...
> ...


What temperature do you suggest begins the degradation of the oil or cannaboids? 

When double boiling in h20 the inside pot would not exceed 212F. This is a similar method to decarboxylation of ISO oil, I have favorable results from drying like this. It comes out as you suggested as long as we get all the ISO/Eth out of the oil.


----------



## Kanivers (Aug 15, 2013)

Does it matter and what's best? Covered or uncovered material in the freezer? Should I leave it in zip locks when freezing or in an open container?


----------



## korupt (Sep 6, 2013)

First of all, props to oakley as you are the sole reason to why I made my account. SWIM's made some ISO but after reading your guide SWIM managed to get rid of A LOT of the clorophyl.

My question now is how does SWIM do it with hash. SWIM always has some high grade hash laying around in spills (kashmi, 00 quality, ketama etc) and figured out a way to filter the tobacco/paper/hair from the hash. Now SWIM would like to attempt your method on hash and wonders if you have any ideas on how to keep the impurities as low as possible. Do you have any good/detailed guides similar to yours on how to make QWISO from hash?

When SWIM was doing QWISO with hash before he dried it, ground it and put it in a jar and shook for 3 mins. After that it was the normal process of coffee filters and drying. I'm going to start reading more than the first post now...maybe what SWIM is looking for is in here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## murdergrow (Sep 29, 2013)

Just finished reading the entire thread. Entertaining at times with the jibber jabber and trolling, but mostly very educational. I have been trying to dial in my iso technique and thank you Oakley for this great resource!


----------



## murdergrow (Sep 29, 2013)

korupt said:


> First of all, props to oakley as you are the sole reason to why I made my account. SWIM's made some ISO but after reading your guide SWIM managed to get rid of A LOT of the clorophyl.
> 
> My question now is how does SWIM do it with hash. SWIM always has some high grade hash laying around in spills (kashmi, 00 quality, ketama etc) and figured out a way to filter the tobacco/paper/hair from the hash. Now SWIM would like to attempt your method on hash and wonders if you have any ideas on how to keep the impurities as low as possible. Do you have any good/detailed guides similar to yours on how to make QWISO from hash?
> 
> ...


I dont think that the whole someone who isnt me deal is needed here. On most boards its just a technicality. If you really dont want to fess up just say that your friend or cousin or someone is doing all this stuff. writing swim is pretty much saying memememe imho


----------



## LSDreamer420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Amazing, Simple, and well worth the read. 
I have the trimmings in the freezer gonna give it a couple days before my ISO is in the freezer with it, then I am going to give this a go.
Will have to do a few things differently but hope their is no end difference.

Thank you oakley for your time and everyone else for their perspective on it, Educational and a adventure! 

Will post results when I get finished with it.


----------



## vacpurge (Oct 1, 2013)

murdergrow said:


> I dont think that the whole someone who isnt me deal is needed here. On most boards its just a technicality. If you really dont want to fess up just say that your friend or cousin or someone is doing all this stuff. writing swim is pretty much saying memememe imho



you took the words right out of my mouth. it irritated me reading that SWIM bullshit... like who does he think hes fooling??? 

no cops are watching bud, and if they are, that SWIM bullshit doesnt fool anyone.


----------



## midnitetoak (Oct 11, 2013)

Oakley thanks for sharing your knowledge I learned a lot from this thread. I couldn't find anything but 91% ISO so I took a 32oz bottle & dumped half a salt shaker in it & shook it up then let it settle. I siphoned off the top 3/4 of the bottle & filtered it through then dumped out the rest. I put the dehydrated ISO back in the bottle & froze it along with a 1/2 oz of chopped up cured bud. I'll give this a try next week but still undecided at this point if I will evap using a heat source or not.


----------



## hoonry (Nov 27, 2013)

nice thread, great info, can't wait to try it out. I went to Fred Myer's today and thought I'd see if I could find 99% ISO. Sure enough, there was plenty of 70%, but no 99%. An older gal who was stocking the shelves noticed me poking around asked if I needed help - I said it looked like they were out of the higher octane. She wrinkled her nose, shook her head, and spat out, "you guys! We get our order in this morning and were fully stocked and now it's all gone. Some people like to use that stuff for cuts and things you know" before stomping off. Pretty rude. I thought, but also kinda funny. It made me wonder who the toolboxes were that cleaned them out that morning that gave it such a bad rep - I didn't know it was so popular.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 27, 2013)

usually you can only find the 91% in drug/discount stores.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Nov 29, 2013)

Safeway usually has em stocked.....>Self checkout!!!> no funny looks.


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 30, 2013)

Pay cash


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 2, 2013)

Yea I use Safeway brand stocked at Randall's.. I think $1.18 a pint for 99% ...I usually clear em out and buy a gallon or so each time I go. Just under 10 I think for the gallon equivalent..I love iso, so versatile. I use it all the time


----------



## bass1014 (Dec 2, 2013)

i have a few questions and excuse my ignorance please, i am a long time grower,smoker and hash maker and new to this dab ,oil,iso,bho and so on. 
1 does the high make a difference by using a product that is mostly cloudy and clear trich's vs mostly amber trich's?

2 can you use fresh greens or does it need to be dried and cured before using to make extracts ??? 

3 can i run my hash that was made with dry ice? or would i get more back with the plant?

I could keep going but i will stop there.. i tried my first DAB the other day and as far as high i was very impressed but the taste is not really for me because i like the taste of a good bud..so that being said will the taste go with strain or will it depend on the process of extraction? I like the way your working things here oakley sometimes it takes an asshole to get the point across to the people who know it all.. i learn every day at least something even if its useless bullshit its new.. 

thanks for the info and tutorial on the new age of weed.. KEEP ON GROWIN


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 2, 2013)

"1 does the high make a difference by using a product that is mostly cloudy and clear trich's vs mostly amber trich's?"

That should be pretty obvious if your a grower.... "It is known that aseedling through veg plant contains about 2% thc(by weight). In small trichs covering every inch of the plant... in flower the long capitate stalked heads come out.. Yes you can get good (ish) hash off a plant In veg obviously will have a bit more plant waxes from the leaves

The plant contains a genetically predetermined ratio of terpenes and cannbinoids that can be altered slightly through environment but in the same environment its the same throughout the life cycle.. the plant continually metabolizes and excretes inside the trichome head until it begins to sinesce, at which point it stops producing precursory cannabinoids and terps begin to cyclicize alter, oxidize etc as it amber's giving a different smell and altering the high......

it will get less racy however as it turns cloudy and amber...at cloudy you just know the trichs head is maxed out and not going to get bigger. the plant will literally have the exact ratio of thc just less overall with the smaller trichs heads...just more pot forum misinformation.....like seeded bud taking away from trich production lol
I harvest early to have the most thca possible sacrificing a slight amount of weight for overall supreme quality

cbn is largely not psychoactive it takes 9 times the volume to even feel effects compared to what it came from...and its not cbd....what? Not cbd! It does not give couch lock....it causes the messed up high, memory loss and mental confusion..unable to do a basic math problem..it causes the burnt out feeling after smoking all day It does not have the medicinal properties of cbd.....it is not cbd..yes it is somewhat sedative....

It also effects the consistency and texture of your product



"2can you use fresh greens or does it need to be dried and cured before using to make extracts ???"
I prefer fresh frozen......you can still cure your hash oil just as some traditional sieved hash makers do
Keep in mind this effects consistency as well..decarbing, loss of lighter oils, degredation
Break up bud after temps stabilize or risk releasing the goo

"3can i run my hash that was made with dry ice? or would i get more back with the plant?"
Sieved hash in itself is pretty inefficient..like iso, both can extract nasty product..running that hash and freezing the solution for a bit, then filtering...like a winterize I suppose with added filtration really cleans up sieved hash 
Qwiso imo is more efficient than sieved if getting the same quality, qwiso can get much better quality than sieved


"tried my first DAB the other day and as far as high i was very impressed but the taste is not really for me because i like the taste of a good bud..so that being said will the taste go with strain or will it depend on the process of extraction?"
Both..qwiso is not something I recommend without reading about it a good bit...it can be black sludge that your not sure you want to even make edibles out of..or it can yield a creamy powder..I'm not talking about shatter and wax....from my experiences, concentrating the flavorful compounds that are literally what give fruit etc its odor and removing the BBQ and waxy nastiness found in flower and bho....really helps .........my extracts are delicious, stinky, etc just like the herb

Anything I missed or didn't do good enough for ya?
Any other questions I may be able to help with?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 2, 2013)

Discussion, open or private, of trade selling etc is prohibited....


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2013)

QWISO for the win. I made this over the holiday. It is [email protected]@king BOMB. I washed in a jar for 20 sec then pour through a mesh filter. Pressed out the rest using a plastic baggie. All done in under a minute. Let the solution sit in the freezer till the heads fell to the bottom and then carefully poured it on to my drying dish. I keep the little bits that are left from pouring this way and use them later for edible hash. 

QWISO King.. Thanks! I don't think I will be making BHO again. This oil is stellar


----------



## Twitch (Dec 2, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> QWISO King.. Thanks! I don't think I will be making BHO again. This oil is stellar


boooooo

BHO FTW


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 2, 2013)

Made me laugh twitch. Thanks.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 2, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Made me laugh twitch. Thanks.


tha's what i am here for amongst other things... like calling out bull shit booo finshaggy


----------



## bass1014 (Dec 4, 2013)

well i would like to start by saying thank you to kwizoking for clearing a lot of useful info up for me, i feel like i can now use this knowledge and put it to use... oakley your creating mad goowey monsters here ,,, thank you..i will show my hand at making iso when i find some 99% alcohol,got 91 every where, even went to 3 pharmacy's and wallyworld with no luck.. so i am going to order it online along with a few bravada 62% packs for my freshy fresh..peace out gang and thanks again...


----------



## lio lacidem (Dec 4, 2013)

Probably been said but i do not agree with using plastic at all. This tech is a very good starting point for sure. What idid was have a tube blown open both ends 18in long on top stretched to 1/4 inch wide back up to full tube. 12Inches on bottom. I pack top and pour thru catching runofff and repouribg 5x or untill bottom solution looks like apple juice.


----------



## bass1014 (Dec 22, 2013)

STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY. THIS THREAD.. aside of all the criticizing bullshit this thread is a great starter for anyone who wants to further there medicating so STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY STICKY


----------



## kstub (Feb 2, 2014)

THANK YOU OAKLEY!! Just finished reading all 45 pages of this thread, and aside from a couple asshole trollers, such great info! I'm a long time bud smoker, and recently quit smoking cigarettes & started vaping. Figured I'd look into vaping my weed too - especially b/c I'm lucky enough to live where it's legal recreationally!!! Bought a pre-filled cartridge to try the other day - $70!!! OUCH!!! I grow my own outdoors for free, so that hurt  However, I have access to lots of material to make my own stuff, so here I am I'm now thinking QWISO's the way to go for me - Oakley, thanks for making it easy, and explaining just enough of the science w/o a lot of shiny big words to impress people w/ how smart you are! Refreshing I've lots of nice sugary trim I'd been saving for hash, now I'll do this instead. One question tho, my trim went straight into the freezer while it was fresh - do I need to get it out, dry it, and re-freeze for best results? Or can I just use the fresh... I tend to think the water in the fresh may affect things, pull more chlorophyll in or something, but please share any thoughts Thanks in advance for your time, great thread!!


----------



## lio lacidem (Feb 2, 2014)

Fresh ftozen will work just fine. Freezing the material will help tie up that chlorophyl. Also freeze your iso


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2014)

Ya I run all my qwiso fresh frozen now. The fresh frozen usually gives me a cleaner product(though with the quick wash its pretty clean either way), and more flavor then a dried product. I do my washes very similar to Oakley, as this was one of the first/best threads I've read about QWISO.


----------



## bud nugbong (Feb 3, 2014)

I did some things wrong too. didn't freeze anything. and didn't have a griddle to heat on . used a space heater and could only get to the 130 range tops. but after a couple days of low heat and vac purging I got a nice taffee like substance. some pics . and I learned a bunch from this thread I just didn't use all the techniques. 

even that 2nd green run looks nice, don't know how it will taste but it looks good. only the first pan Is in the little jar. got a decent amount for about 7-10 grams of sugarleaf.


----------



## lio lacidem (Feb 3, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> I did some things wrong too. didn't freeze anything. and didn't have a griddle to heat on . used a space heater and could only get to the 130 range tops. but after a couple days of low heat and vac purging I got a nice taffee like substance. some pics . and I learned a bunch from this thread I just didn't use all the techniques.
> 
> even that 2nd green run looks nice, don't know how it will taste but it looks good. only the first pan Is in the little jar. got a decent amount for about 7-10 grams of sugarleaf.



Next time try using no heat to purge iso out. Let it sit with fan for 24_36 hrs when you scrape it will be powder. Then you can heat the powder at. 110F just long enough to liquify. Amber shatter consistently. If you like taffy heat powder at 125f. Give that a try im sure you will love it


----------



## lio lacidem (Feb 3, 2014)

bud nugbong said:


> I did some things wrong too. didn't freeze anything. and didn't have a griddle to heat on . used a space heater and could only get to the 130 range tops. but after a couple days of low heat and vac purging I got a nice taffee like substance. some pics . and I learned a bunch from this thread I just didn't use all the techniques.
> 
> even that 2nd green run looks nice, don't know how it will taste but it looks good. only the first pan Is in the little jar. got a decent amount for about 7-10 grams of sugarleaf.



Next time try using no heat to purge iso out. Let it sit with fan for 24_36 hrs when you scrape it will be powder. Then you can heat the powder at. 110F just long enough to liquify. Amber shatter consistently. If you like taffy heat powder at 125f. Give that a try im sure you will love it


----------



## crawlintbss (Feb 3, 2014)

has anyone tried the OAKLEY way lately? 

Im still on 20sec swirl n pours but id like to try this pour through on a larger batch. Tho if anything, id do a second run as in my testings i still get good ending result qwiso with more then 1 run.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 3, 2014)

In my personal opinion a straight pour through will kill your yield and the quality is the same as a 20 second wash. The outermost layer of the trichome isn't exactly what we are going after and I believe a 20 second wash to be best. I think that this is especially true if internal material isn't horribly exposed through excessive grinding. The trichomes have a sort of waxy layer just like the leaves. If the plant remains whole, intact. I personally feel a quick pour extracts a larger ratio of wax for the first split second then absorbs the rest of the trichome head, the cannabinoid ratio spikes and then drops as the percentage drops and other crap dissolves in......So a pour through without using enough fluid (when I first joined riu I did a 5 second pour through vs a soak) first contacts wax and I really feel it doesn't get near enough time in contact and while quality is fantastic I progressed my technique and gained yield without sacrificing...just my thoughts though

Or just do a few extra washes I guess


----------



## kstub (Feb 5, 2014)

lio lacidem said:


> Fresh ftozen will work just fine. Freezing the material will help tie up that chlorophyl. Also freeze your iso


Thanks lio - I'll post some pics when I give it a whirl!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2014)

My washes from the other day. I'm still in the process of evaping them. B grade on the far left others are A grade washes. The second from the left was with dry trim the other 3 towards the right were all with fresh frozen. The color difference is noticable. They were all done with a 20secondish wash, followed by an immediate 20 second b grade wash into a seperate container.


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (May 6, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> My washes from the other day. I'm still in the process of evaping them. B grade on the far left others are A grade washes. The second from the left was with dry trim the other 3 towards the right were all with fresh frozen. The color difference is noticable. They were all done with a 20secondish wash, followed by an immediate 20 second b grade wash into a seperate container.


Was the dry trim frozen? How long was it dried for?

I'm getting really good results using long cured buds. About eight months seems optimal because the chlorophyll is gone and the potency is as strong or stronger than when it was picked. I get a shiny light brown end-product, which is translucent if you spread it, and stays gooey at room temperature. Winterization does not seem to make much difference. Perhaps the waxes are also broken down at this age. I can let it soak for three minutes since there is no chlorophyll; the yield is better than when I do a quick wash. Very smooth smoke, but not as flavorful as good fresh frozen.


----------



## lio lacidem (May 6, 2014)

@ grow brooklyn....3 minute iso soak i would like to see pics of end product. Seems way to long imo


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (May 6, 2014)

All I have around is the last dab or this Buddha Tahoe OG. The lighting made it look a bit yellowish, but it is actually more brown. Aged for 1 year in a jar at room temp, then frozen and processed QWISO-style with a 3 minute soak.


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (May 6, 2014)

BTW, the dark bits are probably contaminants (carbon?) from the dabber. You can't really tell from the picture, but this is like two small dabs worth left from two grams.


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2014)

Hey brooklyn, all of my material gets frozen for about 24 hours whether its fresh of dried. What I use mostly depends on when I get around to trimming my plants. If I've got time to trim them fresh, I do like the extra flavor I get when I run the fresh frozen material. If I don't have time to trim, then it gets dried completely and once in a while I'll even cure it a few weeks if I have other material to run instead. 

I forgot to post this the other day here is the shatter that came from the jar on the far right in the picture above. 2g of golden deliciousness. 






I need to go scrape my next dish later today, its been evaping since monday and i didn't get to it yesterday. It was a single strain run so it should be extra tasty.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2014)

oakley1984 said:


> So this is my guide and attempt to clear up a lot of the confusing circling around about how to make oil with isopropyl/isopropanol. Hopefully this thread will explain in detail on a proper method to process with these solvents and answer any questions that may remain.
> 
> 
> Step 1; Material and Material Preperation.
> ...



Great thread. 

This should DEFINATELY be stickied. 


I'm going to be TRIALING this extraction method in a couple of days. 

I've got my 99% ISO and about 7g of good quality CARAMELO buds. 

Initially I'm only making a small amount as I'm trying my hand at making an ejuice with some PG for my vape pen. 


Thanks again Oakley. 




J


----------



## Twitch (Aug 12, 2014)

I have asked the higher ups, maybe they will make it stuck.


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

wow still on the front page, i havent looked at this thread in well over a year.... High?


----------



## lio lacidem (Aug 15, 2014)

We've been keeping it going foryou oakley


----------



## Twitch (Aug 15, 2014)

oakley1984 said:


> wow still on the front page, i havent looked at this thread in well over a year.... High?


I didnt know you where still around, i am working on getting your thread stuck.
I have talked with the mods about working on the C&E section and your ISO tutorial is the best


----------



## jondamon (Aug 15, 2014)

oakley1984 said:


> wow still on the front page, i havent looked at this thread in well over a year.... High?



Great info stays around forever dude!


First ever try at your method is underway. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 15, 2014)

jondamon said:


> Great info stays around forever dude!
> 
> 
> First ever try at your method is underway.
> ...



Thought I would add that I didn't do the pour through this time. So its not exactly the same method. 

I have done 2 quick 20 second washes, strained and then sent through an unbleached No4 coffee filter. 

Looking pretty golden to me. 

I've had the herb and ISO in the deep freeze since Sunday. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 15, 2014)

Hubble bubble toyle and trouble.


Ha ha ha.



J

Edit... My ISO began boiling at 79.2C.

Another edit. My ISO has settled at 82.9C.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey guys just wanted to update. 

Total make time around 3 hours start to finish. 

Major mistake on my part was to not transfer the last 100ml of solution to a larger dish of some sort as it was hellish to try and scrape the beaker. 

I managed to salvage 0.3g from the beaker. 
 

Added 3ml of PG to the dish and warmed up in a double boil scenario. 

 
 
 


Wish me luck. 
 




J


----------



## Boppa (Sep 7, 2014)

oakley

Thanks

Have some frozen buds in the freezer and will give this a try.

Pics to be a coming.


----------



## Boppa (Sep 7, 2014)

oakley

Thanks

Have some frozen buds in the freezer and will give this a try.

Pics to be a coming.


----------



## kwizokid82 (Oct 28, 2014)

Good Afternoon Everyone,

As a new user, I want to give you a little background on myself:

I have been lurking these forums for about a year. I want to thank everyone for their information they have provided, mainly qwizoking.
I'm a daily smoker since 2000, from Washington DC. I lived in California for 4 years (with my medical card), and am now I am back on the east coast.
I have earned a BS in Environmental Science, with a minor in Chemistry and a minor in Biology. Lots of college level chemistry.
I am a professional Industrial Hygienist and Safety Specialist. In the past I have worked as an environmental chemist, analyzing soil, water, and air samples. I am new to concentrates as of this year. I enjoy making and smoking them, after work of course. And thanks to these forums, I have started creating my own QWISO.​
I have probably made 10 batches of QWISO, so on to my questions:

1) According to some methods (Bongrip), the filtered material is saved, and he calls this "moon dust". I tried capping some hits with it and it did not seem to take me to the moon. Is the product actually worth saving or is it junk?

2) Is it necessary to further heat purge the product once it was evaporated and scrapped? I saw someone's method, where they scrapped it up and put it on parchment, then baked in the oven to further purge the ISO. I tried this, and it seemed to be much drier, darker, and crispier after the "purging".​
Cheers,



-kwizokid82


----------



## Twitch (Oct 28, 2014)

@qwizoking


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 28, 2014)

1- no the "moon dust" is not worth saving and smoking, it should be nothing more then waste material.

2- As long as the oil is completely dried before scraping it, no further heat purge should be necessary.


----------



## kwizokid82 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Thundercat for the answers. 

I have another question regarding the purge and a no scrape collection method. I read on another forum that it is possible to purge the iso on a piece of parchment lining a bowl. Then once it's fully purged, fold the parchment on itself, therefore cutting out the scraping.

Is this possible? Can/will the parchment stand up to the iso without degrading?


----------



## Blunter the kid (Oct 31, 2014)

You can evap your alcohol on parchment but it works much faster if you fold the parchment in such a way that it has a border on all 4 sides, that way your parchment paper is flat but can still hold your alcohol.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 31, 2014)

I've never tried evaping on parchment, but I've got some c grade solution for edibles that I'll try it with in a couple days. If it works, it should cut down on work. It seems to me like the parchment would get saturated though.


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 1, 2014)

grab some ptfe sheets.. off ebay.. works better.. but some people bitch kuz its super sticky compared to those non stick mats.. but if you toss it into the freezer for a few seconds pull out and fold to get into a single piece.. and keep doign that.. its a way to not waste anything in your pyrexs.. just gotta be quick with it .


----------



## Fadedawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I've never tried evaping on parchment, but I've got some c grade solution for edibles that I'll try it with in a couple days. If it works, it should cut down on work. It seems to me like the parchment would get saturated though.



PTFE film works slick for this step and what we use. 

We use foil backed parchment trays for final purging, after all the visible alcohol is gone.


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 1, 2014)

fadedawg n gray wolf.. the dude guys you wana be following.. if your doing extractions... also twitch is doing amazing work too.


----------



## Blunter the kid (Nov 1, 2014)

I thought Fadedawg was Gray wolf


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 2, 2014)

im just saying. the 2 names on forums you should be following? not sure if they are the same dude or not


----------



## kwizokid82 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you for all of the input. I appreciate the responses. This is a very experienced and helpful group. I have read lots of graywolf and skunkpharm, also very noteworthy.

I usually keep the batches small (10g), is there an ideal batch size? Does the amount of material affect the percentage of return?

What method of storage do you prefer? I keep my A batch in the freezer on parchment, as I prefer to keep it solid and protected from light. I was not impressed with the dabwizard silicone ball. How long is the shelf life?​


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 3, 2014)

Mine is never around more then a few weeks, but it gets stored in a dark cupboard in parchment or in my silicone containers (which are disks). I never thought I would like the ball, just seems like it could be a pain.


----------



## Fangule (Dec 20, 2014)

OP do you know if there is a good way to mix ISO to VG/PG? I've read to add PG/VG when your cooking/evap the ISO.


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2014)

Fangule said:


> OP do you know if there is a good way to mix ISO to VG/PG? I've read to add PG/VG when your cooking/evap the ISO.



The easy way is really simple. 

Make your QWISO and purge it. 

Heat up your QWISO in a double boil or oil bath. 

Then add PG or PEG400 and Heat gently until dissolved. 


Once cooled you can vape. 


I've found 0.1g of oil to a MaX of 1ml of PG or PEG to work best. 

My last batch was 1.5g of oil into a total of 9ml of PG. 

Seriously strong but a little chokey after a few hits. 


Next time I'm trying Winterized BHO and PEG400. 


J


----------



## Green4Ganja (Jun 27, 2015)

oakly have you ever tried water curing before making the qwiso? Awsome technique by the way  made my day


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 27, 2015)

Water curing is terrible


----------



## Green4Ganja (Jun 27, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Water curing is terrible


why mais i ask?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 27, 2015)

Gets rid of the flavor, you lose weight..


----------



## Green4Ganja (Jun 27, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Gets rid of the flavor, you lose weight..


yeah but you get ride of weight that you dont need right? wouldnt make it more potent ? and wouldnt it remove waxes?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 27, 2015)

No you lose flavor because alcohols esters and aldehydes are fairly water solule, these add to the gooey goodness in hash and makes up some of the weight you do want.. your not gonna lose many if any waxes


----------



## Green4Ganja (Jun 27, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> No you lose flavor because alcohols esters and aldehydes are fairly water solule, these add to the gooey goodness in hash and makes up some of the weight you do want.. your not gonna lose many if any waxes


thx makes alot of sense and should i use a 190 micron when i do the initial extraction because when making hash it removes most of the contaminents? and its fairly fast draining


----------



## Dannnn (Nov 14, 2015)

I realise this is an old thread but ive just signed up to say this, thanks so much oakley (if you are still on here!) i made my first ever extract yesterday using this method.i used 7g of decent bud and a few g of stems and got just over a g of extract (it's not quite as good looking as yours but happy for a first attempt!) and have today turned it into eliquid so hopefully i will be completely tobacco free now, very happy and very high writing this!
Cheers!


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 14, 2015)

I have to admit I want to try this but I'm on the fence still because I don't have a vacuum to purge anything. Made bHo but let that sit out a long while before I smoked it and winterized it. I guess I just need to find that 90+ proof stuff and do it when I find the time. It's just that the butane being winterized with grain alcohol, I'm more comfortable with inhaling it since it was done right. But with ISO alcohol, I guess I'm less comfortable because it's not something you can ingest.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2015)

There are no residuals left from ISO. Unlike bho. You should not need to vacuum purge it.

I do let mine sit on a seedling mat for several days and when I scrap the pan its usually crystalline.


----------



## mcstellar (Feb 22, 2016)

I joined just so I could post a comment saying this is a great method. Follow the instructions **exactly** the first time and you will be rewarded with amazing results.

I plan on trying this method with a few pounds of bud and will post results/pictures.

I agree with Oakley that the details are in the cook down. I evaporate as much of the ISO as I can. Then, when it is just liquid enough to pour of my evaporating dish without leaving a bunch of goodies behind that I'd either lose or need to reclaim, I pour the concentrate on a silpat in a sheet pan and heat gently over a hot plate while monitoring with an infrared thermometer to ensure it doesn't go much over 185F. Cook until you're happy. Doing this on the silpat means you don't have to scrape out your evaporating dish.

Thanks, Oakley! I appreciate your method and that you shared it with us! <3


----------



## mcstellar (Mar 11, 2016)

My pics seem to be having issues, so I included the URLs too...

Unfortunately, I didn't start with top notch bud. Instead, it was some runts that got pulled out of the grow early and dried/cured with the regular stuff. It as really fluffy/airy, so I didn't break it up too much. It was also pretty dry and didn't want to turn it into powder.

Everything, including all equipment, was frozen in a chest freezer at -15F for several days before starting.

I started with 3 pounds total. About a half pound fit in the 100um screen sitting on the 5 gallon bucket.






https://goo.gl/T1WSA8

Originally, Oakley recommended 1 quart per ounce of pot. The store didn't have that much iso, so I used 2 gallons per pound (1/2 quart per ounce). I get my iso for $30/gallon from a local vendor.

I packed the 100um screen with the pot and poured a half gallon over it, waited one minute, then poured the rest. I let that drain until the dripping stopped. Then I dumped that into a bag and squeezed it out as described in the initial tek. Repeat with remainder of pot.






https://goo.gl/ACYzYj

I noticed that nothing really came out when i squeezed the bag, so I stopped the bag squeeze after the first half pound. I did continue to mash the pot into the screen to try and squeeze out any leftover solvent though. In total, I used 6 gallons of iso and ended up with 4.5 gallons of iso after washing, meaning 1.5 gallons was tossed out with the material.

After everything had been washed, I began filtering. I set up a strainer with large coffee filters. This took awhile. I put the filtered iso back into clean jugs and let that sit for 48 hours at -15F. I then decanted the liquid from the gallon jug into another coffee filter lined strainer for a second filter pass.






https://goo.gl/Oqh7ru






https://goo.gl/WKZMqN

I put the filtered iso into a stainless pot with a lid sitting in an oil bath. I used a temperature controller to keep the temperature of the oil right under the boiling point of the iso, or ~175F at my altitude/pressure. I used a second thermostat to tell me the temperature of the iso in the pot.






https://goo.gl/iuNlCV






https://goo.gl/7zsPLZ (the picture also shows a simple attempt to reclaim some of the iso. Yeah, that didn't work. :/ )

Overall, it took about 9 hours of evaporating and topping off the iso to get it reduced down to about a cup of liquid.






https://goo.gl/S7RDaF

I set up a griddle with a silicone mat so I could pour the iso and evaporate it directly on the silicone mat to minimize loss. I used my infrared thermometer to make sure the temp of the griddle/mat/oil never got above 190-195F. I cooked this until the bubbling mostly stopped, removing the mat from the griddle if necessary to maintain temperature.






https://goo.gl/sJCuha






https://goo.gl/PKrf8R

A movie of the evap process.
A movie of me taking its temperature.

In total, I ended up with 74 grams of oil from ~1300 grams of pot, or about 5.7% by weight.

This is 37 grams, or half of the yield from the run:






https://goo.gl/bIVH0H






https://goo.gl/KCLHnT

I've run smaller amounts of good buds (around an ounce) and had better results (~4-5 grams per ounce of starting material). I'm thinking the reduced yield was probably due to a couple of things:

1) Quality of the pot we started with
2) When running the smaller amounts, *all* of the solvent went over *all* of the material. When running the larger amount, the screen was wider and the solvent was spread around more (see video), so a given area in the screen might only receive *some* of the iso. It might be beneficial to use a tall, narrow column instead of a wide, flat disk for the wash to ensure all of the solvent hits all of the pot. Or, increase contact time by doing a short 30-60 second dunk.

It might be worth trying more solvent and/or re-pouring the solvent over subsequent batches (for 1 pound, pour 2 gallons over the first half pound, reload the screen, then pour that same 2 gallons over the second half pound). Or, wash with an extra 1/2-1 gallon to guarantee you end up with 2 gallons per pound of pot *after* your wash. 

Thanks again Oakley for the inspiration. Hope this post helps someone.


----------



## Blueryder133792 (Mar 25, 2016)

Tagging this for kater


----------



## Spark Greenwald (Oct 27, 2016)

Can you use a double boiler type setup to cook it? When do I know to stop cooking?


----------



## MXW3LL (Apr 8, 2017)

Spark Greenwald said:


> Can you use a double boiler type setup to cook it? When do I know to stop cooking?


yea but i would use foil to keep the water vapor away from the product, since the iso alc really wants to grab water molecules.


----------



## MXW3LL (Apr 8, 2017)

oakley1984 said:


> so i finally did it... i have applied this to serious bulk scale!
> 
> 
> ive found a way of applying this method to a GARBAGE BAG of material yes thats right... this modification allows you process a GARBAGE bag of material in one go! 5-20lbs of trim!
> ...


i just ordered this since the other auction isn't active anymore:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SIEVE-12-034-100-mic-Stackable-Copepods-phytoplankton-Brine-Shrimp-Amphipods-Mysid-/152156257678?rsta=en_US(en_US)&cnac=US&mail=sys&e=op&unp_tpcid=email-receipt-auction-payment&ppid=PPX000608&calf=4532bd99a5fae&calc=4532bd99a5fae&pgrp=main:email&unptid=34e2d386-1c0c-11e7-977e-441ea14dde40&mchn=em&t=&s=ci&page=main:email&cal=4532bd99a5fae&cust=


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 9, 2017)

MXW3LL said:


> yea but i would use foil to keep the water vapor away from the product, since the iso alc really wants to grab water molecules.



been quite some time since i have replied to anyone in this thread, however felt i needed to through some advice out there, Dont do that ^, with this method it is an open cookoff process, throwing a foil cover over, yes will semi keep water vapor away, but it will also absorb water vapor and act as a condensing cover, causing water and alcohol to bind in the cover, liquefy again.. and drip back into cooking vessel, introducing moisture.


----------

